# 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft



## PCGH-Redaktion (24. Januar 2011)

*6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft


----------



## Reigenspieler (24. Januar 2011)

*6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

15€ sind Obergrenze. Ich bin aber auch gerne bereit diesen Preis für einen leisen Lüfter zu zahlen.
6€ das kann doch nichts vernünftiges sein.


----------



## NCphalon (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Hab damals knapp 13€ für die Xigmatek XLF-F1453s bezahlt, mehr is aber auch net drinn^^


----------



## watercooled (24. Januar 2011)

12 wären bei mir die Grenze.


----------



## Doom (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Denke auch für 15€ bekommt man schon sehr gute.
Es kommt jedoch auch immer auf den Anwendungsbereich und auf die Ansprüche der Person an.


----------



## jovialgent81 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Also ich bin mit dem hier http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...ctic-Cooling-Arctic-F12-PWM-120mm::13787.html  äußerst zufrieden und den gibts teilweise schon unter drei Euro. Also warum mehr ausgeben?


----------



## Hatuja (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Für einen qualitativ hochwertigen, lang haltbaren, und vor allem sehr leisen Lüfter der trotzdem noch einen guten Luftdurchsatz hat, würde ich auch 20€ oder mehr ausgeben!


----------



## Mr.Scaletta (24. Januar 2011)

Also eigentlich nicht mehr als 8-10€ weil ich gleich 5 kaufen würde, um alle umzurüsten!


----------



## Ready (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Ich bin mit meinen Enermax Everest Lüftern voll und ganz zufrieden. ~12 und ~9 EUR für 120 und 80mm Varianten finde ich auch noch ok, viel mehr würde ich aber nicht ausgeben für Lüfter.


----------



## googlehupf (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Klarer Fall! Da ich sehr viel wert auf einen leisen PC lege und mir Beleuchtungseffekte direkt an den Lüftern spare (dafür nimmt man LED-Leisten, Strahler usw.) gibt es im Punkt Qualität nur eine Wahl:

 *NOCTUA*

Da zahlt man zwar gleich mal 20 € für einen 120-er Lüfter dafür ist er
aber im Low-Noise-Betrieb unschlagbar / unhörbar.
2-3 von denen als Gehäuselüfter, einer auf dem CPU und einer als
Grafikkartenlüfter, das ist Silenced aber teuer.
Klar, die Farbwahl ist nicht gerade gelungen aber wie gesagt ich lege
mehr wert auf leise, gut gekühlte Systeme.

Das ist mir eine Zwanni pro Lüfter wert.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Scythe Kaze Jyu 100 mm SLIM Lüfter, 2000rpm für ca. 5€
Für dass das die nun gekauften Lüfter nun ungebraucht in meiner Hardwarekiste liegen finde ich 5€ für OK.

Für meinem Gamer PC durfte es aber auch ein ca. 18€ teurer                           *Noctua NF-P12-1300* sein.

Und es ist mir so was von egal ob die Noctua Lüfter ein Fleischfarbenrahmen haben. Wenn Sie gut sind können Sie von mir aus auch die schrägsten Blümchen Farben haben.


----------



## Uter (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Keine Grenze.

Je nach Lüfter bin ich bereit ziemlich viel auszugeben, dann muss er aber auch sehr gut sein (z.B. Noisblocker Multiframe). Der akzeptable Preis hängt natürlich auch von der Größe ab. Für einen sehr leisen 200er mit gutem Lager (min. so gut wie das Lager von Enermax) wär ich auch bereit 30€ zu zahlen (ein 200er Radiator leistet ja auch fast so viel wie ein 360er). Leider gibt es sowas noch nicht.


----------



## Dommerle (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Der Preis ist mir bei Lüftern egal.
Hauptsache sie schaufeln eine Menge Luft und sind dabei angenehm in der Lautstärke. 
So haben folgende Lüfter bisher den Weg in meinen PC gefunden:
- 2x be quiet! Silent Wings USC 120mm
- 1x Alpenföhn Wing Boost 120mm
- 1x Noctua NF-P14 FLX 140mm (sau teuer... )


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Für Lüfter so ca 10 - 15 Pesos im 120 mm Bereich. Mit Flugfeldbefeuerung kann es aber auch bis 20 Pesos gehen, mehr würde ich allerdings nicht auf den Kopf hauen.


----------



## schlappe89 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Ich hab zwischen 120mm Noctua, BeQuiet und Scythe keinen Unterschied gemerkt. Da greif ich doch zu den billigsten Lüftern (in diesem Fall Scythe). Mehr als 7 Euro ist nicht drin, warum soll ich bis zu 20 Euro für nen dummen Lüfter ausgeben und dann am Ende nicht mal einen Unterschied merken.


----------



## HAWX (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Also ich achte immer auf die Preisleistung also wenn ein neuer Lüfter wesentlich mehr durchsatz bei gleicher Lautstärke schafft würde ich auch einen 20er ausgeben aber bis her bin ich mit meinen 4 Be Quiet Silentwings Pure zufrieden.


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Gute Lüfter sind nun mal teuer - die Unterschiede zu billgen liegen aber meist nicht gleich auf der Hand. Neben der Ausstattung (gesleevte Leitungen, Entkoppler, etc.) entscheidet meist das verbaute Lager über den Preis des Lüfters. Am besten doch einfach mal Probehören!

Man nehme zwei Lüfter gleicher Größe (z.B. 120x25 mm) und gleicher Nenndrehzahl (z.B. 1500 rpm). Dann muss man beide mit einem 5 Volt-Adapter drosseln, sodass von den eigentlichen Verwirbelungs-Geräuschen nahzu nichts mehr übrig bleibt. Und hier kommt das Lager des Lüfters ins Spiel. Bei guten Lagern hört man so gut wie nichts - vielleicht ein leises Summen. Bei billigen Lüftern oft ein Rattern oder nerviges Klicken. Kurzum - wer es leise mag, sollte lieber den oder anderen Euro mehr ausgeben.


----------



## RapToX (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

meine obergrenze liegt so bei 15€. mehr würde ich nicht ausgeben.


----------



## Harti52 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Also Geld für Lüfter, hab ich noch nie bezahlt. Hab immer die genommen die scho verbaut waren.

Momentan hab ich ein Coolermaster HAF 932 mit 3x 240 mm in Front, Seite und Deckel und 1x 120mm im Heck. Alle sind von Coolermaster und waren scho verbaut.
Vom Preis her würd ich sagen, das sich das bei mir eher um die 10 Euro einpendeln wird, wenn ich sie denn mal ersetzen muss. Mehr währe mir die Sache net wert.


----------



## DAEF13 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Ich geb' für meine Lüfter meist 10-15€ aus...

NoiseBlocker BlackSilent Pro PL-2 bzw- PK-2
stark, leise, schwarz


----------



## Astimon (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

In meinem Gehäuse ist vorn ein 140mm Nocuta und hinten ein 120mm Noctua.

Der CPU-Kühler samt Lüfter ist selbstverständlich auch von Noctua.

Wie man sieht ist mein Budget für Lufter nicht wirklich beschränkt. Ordentliche Leistung und geringe Lautstärke ist mir halt was wert.


----------



## hotfirefox (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

7€ müssen recihen für so ein kleines Stück Plastik.


----------



## Rolk (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Bei 120er Lüftern greife ich meistens zu Arctic Cooling F12 oder Scythe Slipstream. Auf 800-1000rpm gedrosselt angenehm leise bis fast unhörbar und preiswert. Ich hatte auch schon teurere Lüfter, aber bisher konnte ich echt keinen Grund finden mehr wie 10 € für so ein bischen Plastik zu investieren.


----------



## newjohnny (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Also mehr als 10€ gebe ich im Allgemeinen nicht aus für einen 120er.


----------



## Arthuriel (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Also mir wären leise und langlebige Lüfter auch bis zu 25€ wert, wenn sie wirklich das halten, was sie versprechen, wobei das die Obergrenze ist und nicht der Preis, den ich normalerweise für einen Lüfter bezahle.
Habe zwar bisher auch ein bisschen auf Lautstärke geachtet, aber beim nächsten mal, werde ich mir wahrscheinlich extra Lüfter für das Gehäuse usw. holen, die sowohl leise als auch haltbar sind. (Mein aktueller PC ist zwar halbwegs leise und man hört eigentlich nur das Luftrauschen, aber vielleicht kann man auch das noch verbessern).


----------



## Schwini (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Also bei mir ist das Unterschiedlich.. Also ich denke, dass gut aussende Gehäuselüfter, wie der Enermax Appollish New Vegas auch seine 25 Wert sind.. Dann aber nur einer und nicht gleich der ganze Kasten. 

Allerdings würde ich im Mittel mal sagen an die 15€ würd ich schon ausgeben.  Was tut man nicht alles für seinen kleinen Kasten.


----------



## prost (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

15€ haben meine Enermax Cluster gekostet (dank Rabatt bei AT nur 13).
Die haben sich aber wirklich gelohnt - @7V unhörbar und allein die Optik


----------



## Schwini (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

man kauft die optik halt doch immer mit, wie ich schon geschrieben hab.  

Ein kleines update noch:
Im Budgetbereich, wenn man von der Optik absieht, würde ich auch 7-8 € kommen, die ich ausgebe.  meinetwegen für einen HTPC, wo es extrem nicht auf Lautstärle ankommt, man sitzt ja auf dem Sofa davor.


----------



## schlappe89 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Bei Noctua ist das P/L Verhältnis echt schäbig. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen wie jemand diese Lüfter einzeln kaufen würde.
Beim NH-D14 waren welche dabei, die sind auch gut, aber keine 20 bzw 25 Euro wert!!!


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Naja zu meinen Lüfter budget sollte ich wohl nichts sagen oder ?  Ich denke mal ich bin da ne ausnahme...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Naja zu meinen Lüfter budget sollte ich wohl nichts sagen oder ?  Ich denke mal ich bin da ne ausnahme...



(und auch zu googlehupf)

nein nicht wirklich 
Was ich an € für "Randprodukte" ausgebe davon kaufen sich andere ein kompletten PC.
Lüfter sind da auch erst der Anfang; Staubschutz sollte dabei gleich mitbedacht und gekauft werden.
Die günstigen Alumino Fan Filter 120mm - silver taugen nicht viel; man hat zwar den ganzen groben Schmutz draussen dafür aber nur noch sehr sehr feinen im PC.
Viel besser sind da DEMCiflex Dust Filter 120mm - black/white allerdings kosten auch knapp 8-10€ das Stück.
Dann das Thema Schalldämung, guten Tower usw. und man ist sehr leicht bei über 400€ ohne Mobo, CPU, Ram usw. 

naja als Lüfter habe ich in meinem Hauptrechner in erster Line *Noctua* Lüfter. Auch sehr gut finde ich Papst, bequite und Sharkoon 120mm Silent Eagle SE
Für meinen Lan Rechner nutze ich zwar die Lüfter die übrig bleiben, teste auch mal die absoluten Billigprodukte.
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...-120mm-Luefter-NF-S12B-ULN-Series::12408.html


----------



## DAEF13 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

@Nobody: Die mittleren sind die besten! (nach den Multiframes )


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Mazrim_Taim wenn ich mir deine Hardware so ansehe wäre es dann nicht besser gewessen n Hardware zu investieren ? 



> davon kaufen sich andere ein kompletten PC


Ja passt wenngleich es nur was kleines ist aber alleine die Lüfter haben 210 € gekostet.

Aber vlt sollte ich erwähnen das die Lüfter in einen Wakü PC arbeiten.... 

Ja DAEF13 trotz sdes Preises sind es super Lüfter nicht zu vergleichen mit dem was Scyte oder wie sie alle heißen produzieren. Leise,guter Luftdurchsatz was will man mehr ?
Ich denke es ist durchaus gerechtfertigt auch mal mehr als 6 € für Lüfter aus zu geben.


----------



## -Shorty- (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

hi zusammen,

hab 4x Noctua 120mm; 1 x Noctua 140mm ; 3x be Quiet 120mm.

Bin mit jedem einzelnen sehr zufrieden. 

Edit: Nach mehreren Jahren Nutzung würde ich immerwieder zu Noctua greifen, die Xigmateks, die ich vorher hatte machen mittlerweile Lagergeräusche.


----------



## El Sativa (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

mir ist der preis eigentlich egal, solange es ein lüfter ist, der zu den wirklich leisen und leistungsfähigen gehört. was bringt mir nen billiglüfter, der laut ist und eh kein jahr aushält.
wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal.


----------



## euMelBeumel (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

10 Euro wäre Obergrenze, da die SlipStreams für oftmals unter 5 Euro weggehen bin ich mehr als zufrieden, denn was anderes kommt mir nicht in den Rechner


----------



## ReaCT (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Mein teuerster war ein Noisenblocker Black Silent Pro, weil ich dem Kabel nicht widerstehen konnte  . Naja meine beiden T.B. Silence sind zwar nur Silentlüfter, haben aber ein sehr gutes Lager, sind billig und haben eine hohe Kühleffizienz


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Mazrim_Taim wenn ich mir deine Hardware so ansehe wäre es dann nicht besser gewessen n Hardware zu investieren ?
> 
> 
> Ja passt wenngleich es nur was kleines ist aber alleine die Lüfter haben 210 € gekostet.
> ...



sagte ich doch.
Habe (noch?) die eingebauten  Lüfter von Corsair in meinem Tower und zusätzlich die Noctua Lüfter.
Nutze noch die die ganzen Wiederstände um die lautstärke weiter zu drossen; überlege aber auf eine gute Lüftersteurung umzusteigen da im Sommer doch etwas mehr Power nicht verkehrt ist.
Teste selber ja auch regelmäßig no-name Produkte um mal zu sehen was man für kleines Geld so bekommt (Ein Notcua Lüfter oder 4-5 No-Name?) 

Im Moment macht mir die GTX 580 am meisten Sorgen da die verdammt laut im Leerlauf ist.
Werde wohl mit dem MSI Afterburner da was Optimieren.


----------



## animus91 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Mein teuerster Lüfter war ein Delta Fan mit 5200 RPM und 65db(A).
Zum Kühlen des Rechners zwar etwas übertrieben, dafür kann man andere tolle Dinge damit machen:



Jaja..... Die alten Schulzeiten...Aber immerhin hat man die ungeteilte Aufmerksamkeit


----------



## Dommerle (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

In meinem PC werkeln aktuell 2 Gehäuselüfter (Noctua NF-P14 FLX vorne; Alpenföhn Wing Boost 120 hinten) und 2 CPU-Lüfter (be quiet! Silent Wings USC 120).
Ja, ich bin bereit für gute Produkte mehr auszugeben, da man an ihnen z.B. länger hat.


----------



## rajik (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

also ich hab erst vorgestern wieder den rum liegenden alpenföhn pürple lüfter vor die festplatten gebaut und bereue es jetzt schon wieder! selbst bei 800 rpm ist das ding soooo dermaßen unüberhörbar! 
ist eben wirklich so, was wirklich leises kostet eben um die 20 €!
ich werd mir wohl noch einen noiseblocker holen, dann ist ruhe.

und ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass ich den scythe slipstream nicht raushöre bei nur noiseblocker lüftern und ner 5850 pcs+
ich glaube einfach, dass wer einmal WIRKLICH leise lüfter für viel geld gekauft hat, sich mit solchem 5€ schrott nicht mehr abgibt.


----------



## Shizophrenic (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Naja, erstmal bin ich kein silence Freak, ich bin der meinung, wenn ich ein auto habe und Tune, dann brauch das ja auch einen gescheiden sound, so ist es auch beim computer bei mir ^^

Momentan kauf ich mir immer Xilence LED fan´s wo 2x 120mm Lüfter Rund 12 Euro Kosten.
was dann auch in diesen tread passen dürfte.


Jetzt frag ich mich aber wieso sagt man schon im vorhinein, User sind "nur" bereit maximal 6 euro auszugeben??

Ich freu mich doch wenn ich etwas günstig bekomme, schließlich wär keiner bereit einfach mal 100 eus auf seinen prozzi draufzuzahlen, und das ohne ersichtlichen grund.

Das mit den lüftern liegt für mich damit zusammen, das erstens jeder andere ansprüche hat, und zweitens das man sich auf die angaben der Hersteller kaum verlassen kann, weil es eben doch kein einheitliches testsystem gibt.

Also wieso die gefahr riskieren bei einem neuen lüfter 20 euro in den sand zu setzen, anstatt sich einen für 6 zu kaufen und zu wissen das er funzt, wenigstens durchsatz bring, und nicht ganz so arg laut is.


Enermax hat für mich da einen anderen guten weg eingeschlagen, wer mehr geld für seine Lüfter haben will, sollte auch wahre verkaufen die hochwertiger aussieht.

mfg CoXxOnE


----------



## esszett (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Was die Leute immer von Noctua schwaermen, verstehe ich nicht... Die Optik ist mir wurscht, aber fuer weniger Geld bekommt man deutlich bessere Luefter von anderen Herstellern. Auch wenn ich mal - wegen dieser haltlosen Schwaermereien - Noctua-Luefter gekauft habe, waren die >20 Euro rausgeworfenes Geld. In der gleichen Preisliga lagen mal die Luefter namens SilenX iXtrema Pro. Ebenfalls keine guten Luefter. Die Multiframe-Luefter von NB habe ich aus 2 Gruenden gar nicht mehr probiert: 1. Die BlackSilent-Variante, die schon 10 Euro kostet, versuchte ich mal und fand das Lager grottig; 2. ich fand Luefter, die billiger waren als die Multiframes und deutlich besser als die bisherige >20-Euro-Liga: beQuiet SilentWings. *Daher liegt meine derzeitige Schmerzgrenze bei 15 Euro*. Sollte ein Luefter teurer sein, kauf ich lieber einen SilentWings: Da weisz man, was man hat... 

Die Sache ist eben, dass ich nach dem vielen Geldverpulvern froh bin, endlich Luefter gefunden zu haben, die auch meinen Anforderungen an Luefter gerecht werden. Und bei den ~20 bisher verbauten Lueftern (davon aktuell 9 im eigenen Rechner) von beQuiet habe ich bisher noch kein Lager gehabt, das ich wahrgenommen und als stoerend empfunden haette - wohlgemerkt in einem Silent-Rechner ("silent" im woertlichen Sinne: geraeuschlos und nicht so, wie es gern gebraucht wird: "irgendwie leiser als laut")...

GruSZ


----------



## -MIRROR- (17. Februar 2011)

Ich hab ziemlich teure: 2 Noiseblocker, 2 Appollish und mein Megahalems in schwarz hat auch ein Noiseblocker. Dafür ist die Lautstärke und die Temperatur traumhaft. Hab zudem nen Kaze Master Pro.


----------



## rajik (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*



esszett schrieb:


> Die BlackSilent-Variante, die schon 10 Euro kostet, versuchte ich mal und fand das Lager grottig; 2. ich fand Luefter, die billiger waren als die Multiframes und deutlich besser als die bisherige



also vielleicht hattest du nur pech bei den noiseblockern...ich hab einen multiframe und einen stinknormalen...bei beiden sind die lager tip top.

ich bin halt auch nicht so der bunte, lichtfreudige mensch, hab keine lust, dass mein rechner leuchtet wie die reeperbahn


----------



## esszett (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*



rajik schrieb:


> also vielleicht hattest du nur pech bei den noiseblockern...ich hab einen multiframe und einen stinknormalen...bei beiden sind die lager tip top.



Kann gut sein, dass ich Pech hatte. Aber wie gesagt, ich hatte zwischenzeitlich die SilentWings entdeckt, die genau meinen Anforderungen entsprechen und billiger sind als die Multiframes. Wenn ich die sprichwoertliche Katze im Sack kaufe, dann muss der mir unbekannte Luefter deutlich billiger sein als meine persoenliche Referenz oder mir eine spuerbare Verbesserung versprechen, wobei Letzteres beim SilentWings wirklich schwer ist.




> ich bin halt auch nicht so der bunte, lichtfreudige mensch, hab keine lust, dass mein rechner leuchtet wie die reeperbahn


----------



## Marcimoto (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

also ich hab auch 2 xilence 120mm led lüfter für 12€.
Insgesamt gehts schon mit der lautstärke, obwohls natürlich besser geht, aber bin für den preis zufrieden!


----------



## daDexter (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Ein Lüfter hat bei mir keine Preisbeschrenkung, habe im Moment hauptsächlich BeQuiet und Noiseblocker verbaut.


----------



## -MIRROR- (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Wer es richtig macht, bei dem leuchtet der PC auch nicht wie die Reeperbahn. 
Ein guter Kumpel von mir hat sich ein neues Gehäuse gekauft, wo eine Lüftersteuerung und 6 Gehäuselüfter drin waren. Alle orange LED, ich könnte kotzen wenn er das Teil anmacht. Die stören total, sind überhaupt nicht leise und er kann sie nicht weiter herunterregeln. Soetwas passiert wenn man überhaupt keine Ahnung davon hat und sich was ganz tolles kaufen will... -.-

Meine 2 Appollish 120mm sind überhaupt nicht zu viel, die passen im PC perfekt zu meinem Raum, der dann abends zu meinem teilweise rot gestrichenen Zimmer noch eine hellere warme Farbgebung gibt. ^^

Noiseblocker sind teuer, dafür sind die neben der Qualität auch super wegen dem Support, der Gewährleistung und der Optik.


----------



## X6Sixcore (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Lüftermäßig habe ich keine stumpfe Grenze.

Es gibt eben auch heute noch Sachen, die ihr Geld kosten müssen, wenn sie gut sein sollen...

Was aber viele auch noch vergessen: Lüfter alleine müssen nicht die Lärmquelle sein.

Kauft man sich das falsche Gehäuse, sind alle Lüfter lauter als normal.

Da bringen dann auch Bitumenmatten nix mehr.

Schall besteht ja nicht nur aus Luftschall, sondern auch aus Körperschall.
Erwischt man da eine dumme Frequenz, hat man gelitten...*unter-den-Tisch-schiel*

Um Schall zu killen braucht es eben auch Masse - je mehr, desto besser...

Weiterführendes zu dem Thema dürfte es hier ja schon geben, alternativ mal im Car-Hifi-Bereich umschauen...

mfg


----------



## tolga9009 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Ich habe bei mir im PC dreimal den Enermax T.B. Silence (damals für 7€ das Stück) und zweimal den BlackSilent Pro PL-2 von Noiseblocker drin (damals für 16€ das Stück). Und obwohl beide Lüfter qualitativ wirklich 1A aussehen, sind die Noiseblocker wirklich unhörbar (nur Luftstrom); wobei die T.B. Silence ein ruhiges, aber nicht aufdringliches Geräusch von sich geben. Mit beiden Lüftern bin ich zufrieden; könnte ich die Zeit aber zurückdrehen, hätte ich nur die BlackSilent Pros verbaut. Bei diesen Lüftern merkt man wirklich jeden Euro, den man reinsteckt. Deshalb wäre mein Rat für die, die ein wirklich (!) ruhiges System suchen: lieber etwas mehr ausgeben (obwohl die T.B. Silence in ihrer Preisklasse absolute Spitzenreiter sind!).


----------



## meratheus (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Mit dem Scythe Slip Stream 1200rpm 120x120x25 kann mann wirklich von einem sehr guten Preisleistungsverhältnis sprechen. Trotz der 3-Pin Variante beginnt bei 3 Volt schon die Anlaufspannung, dafür ist die Drehzahlskalierung mittelmäßig. Die Kühlleistung ist super, dank des 9 blättrigen Ventilators und der schmalen Nabe. Im 5V Betrieb (ca. 900rpm) angenehm leise. Immer wieder gerne genommen für preisbewußte Kunden. Wenn diese entkopplet werden sollen, verwende ich die Case Spätzle von EKL


----------



## GoldenMic (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Also mir persönlich sagt der Enermax mit 900rpm mehr zu als der Slip Stream mit 800. Würde sogar behaupten das der Enermax leiser ist.
Habe beide verbaut.


----------



## meratheus (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Den Slip Stream800 verbaue ich schon länger nicht mehr. Seltsamerweise klackert bei denen das Lager, wenn sie gedrosselt werden. Habe diese hier in meinem 955´er AMD-System bei 12V am laufen. Den Enermax hatte ich bisher noch nicht auf dem Tisch. Deshalb kann ich mir kein Urteil darüber erlauben. Vielleicht bestelle ich demnächst mal einen


----------



## GoldenMic (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Welchen Slipstream verbaust du denn dann?


----------



## meratheus (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Wie schon oben beschrieben den 1200rpm 3-Pin. Entweder mit Lüftersteuerung oder direkt auf 5V umgeklemmt.


----------



## GoldenMic (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Achso ok.
Weißt du wie schnell die dann laufen?


----------



## meratheus (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Der Slip Stream 1200rpm dreht bei 5V mit ca. 900 rpm und bei 7V mit ca.1030rpm. Beim Slip Stream 800rpm weiß ich es schon gar nicht mehr.


----------



## GoldenMic (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Danke für die Infos


----------



## watercooled (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Wobei man den 800er gar nicht mehr drosseln muss oder?


----------



## GoldenMic (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Also ich finde den eigentlich auch so leise


----------



## meratheus (23. Juli 2011)

Muss man nicht, aber zum testen ein Versuch immer wert. Aber ich glaube bei 5v erreichte der 800 nicht mal <550 rpm. Wie gesagt Skalierung ist mittelmaessig. zu hören sind der 800er bei 12v, sowie der 1200er bei 5v noch.


----------



## HomieStylez (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Also ich habe Mehr als 15€ für meine Silentwings gezahlt, für den 140er sogar knapp 18€.
War aber okay, wenn ich sie woanders geholt hätte, wären sie zwar billiger gewesen,
mit den Versandkosten wäre ich aufs selbe hinausgekommen.


----------



## AlpineRider (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Es ist ein Hobby, das nunmal mehr oder weniger Geld kostet - je nachdem, wo man die Grenze setzen kann.
Wenn die Qualität der Lüfter dem Preis nicht nachsteht, bin ich auch gerne bereit, 30 EUR und mehr für einen Lüfter zu bezahlen.

Wenn es sich allerdings um eine Vollbestückung von 2x 1080 Radiatoren handelt, dann sollte es dennoch unter der 200 EUR Marke bleiben


----------



## Furion (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

@HomieStylez: hättest halt genügend bestellen müssen, dann wärst nachts bei mindfactory ganz gut weggekommen
so habs zumindest ich gemacht^^


----------



## UnnerveD (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*



Furion schrieb:


> @HomieStylez: hättest halt genügend bestellen müssen, dann wärst nachts bei mindfactory ganz gut weggekommen
> so habs zumindest ich gemacht^^


 
Lüfter im Wert von über 200€? 

Ich hatte schon etliche Lüfter und habe gerade in der Anfagszeit nicht mehr als 5€ bezahlen wollen und habe da meistens auf Loonies zurückgegriffen - die eigentlich top waren, aber unter einer herben Serienstreuung litten. Danach wollte ich es "bling-bling-like" und hab sämtliche Xigmatek durchprobiert -> alle zu laut, zu viel Lagergeräusche wie Klackern und Schleifen. Folglich bin ich bei den Silent Wings gelandet für 12,50€ das Stück, als Radiatorlüfter eingesetzt, was auch sehr gut geklappt hat, bis ich mir irgendwann überlegt habe, am Radiator mal andere Lüfter auszuprobieren.

Nun arbeiten am kleinen Radi Noiseblocker PL2 und am großen Phobya G14. 1 von 4 Noiseblockerlüftern läuft nicht mit weniger als 4 V an und klackert bei zu geringer Drehzahl. Die silent Wings liefen alle bei ~3V ohne Geräusche. Die phobya sind eigentlich klasse, was ich gar nicht so erwartet hätte - durch die abnehmbaren Rotoren sind sie zudem gut zu reinigen. Beim Wiederaufsetzen des Rotors muss ich an einem Lüfter allerdings immer etwas nachjustieren, weil dieser sonst auch unrund läuft.

In nächster Zeit gesellt sich dann noch ein T.B.Apollish hinzu, die mit Abstand die besten LED-Lüfter sind, die ich jeweils gesehen habe. Sehr leise, guter Durchzug, tolle Optik!

Fazit: Qualität hat ihren Preis - ich würde jederzeit wieder BQ-Lüfter kaufen. Konkurrenzprodukte sind zwar ebenfalls nicht schlecht, allerdings finde ich die Serienstreuung etwas hoch, was durch den geringeren Preis ausgeglichen wird. Kleine Abstriche muss man man günstigeren Lüfter meiner Meinung nach aber immer machen.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Für die leisen be quiet Silent Wings USC 120mm/ 140mm habe ich auch dass vielfache ausgegeben als ich sonst für Lüfter ausgebe. Aber bei den Lüfter sieht und merkt man eben was.


----------



## God-Among-Insects (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

also ich bezahle gern mehr als 10€ wenn die Optik stimmt! wie zb NoiseBlocker die super zu meinem Lian Li passen.


----------



## nukular8400 (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Ich habe zur Zeit eigentlich nur die Scythe Slip Stream PWM im Rechner, da die mich am meisten überzeugen. Vor allem brauche ich keine LED-Beleuchtung, ganz im Gegenteil, das stört mich so sehr, dass ich "mitgelieferte" LED-Lüfter nie verwende.

In der Vergangenheit hatte ich auch teurere Lüfter wie Sharkoon Silent Wings (waren ok, geringe Lagergeräusche, wenig Strömungsgeräusche) und SilenX (leider hörbares Lager). Bei Enermax Lüftern hatte ich bisher immer Klappern gehört, von denen wurde bei mir keiner alt. Meine größte Enttäuschung bisher war ein sehr teurer Noctua, der selbst auf seiner Anlaufspannung (~6V) noch zu laut war. Aber zum Glück konnte ich den zurück geben.


----------



## maxichec (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Hi.

Ich habe mit  Enermax schlechte erfahrungen gemacht. Die db angaben stimmen nie im leben beim....
Ich hatte damals 2x für je 10€ gekauft weil die bei 1500U/min mit nur 18db angegeben waren....
Was soll man sagen ... ein Haarfön war Silent dagegen...
Und sogar mit 7V (ca. 900U/min) in vergleich zu Scythe 800U/min ist ein deutliches Geräusch unterschied!
Mir ist egal wie der Lüfter aussieht.... der muss: Leise/Sehr leise sein, Lebensdauer, gut Luftschaufeln können und unter 10€(120mm, 13€140mm) kosten!

Grüße Maximilian


----------



## Cosmas (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Enermax T.B. Silence Red LED 120mm für 12€uronen, find ich gut, leise, durchsatzstark und daher preislich angemessen, sind auch nicht zu hell. das wäre dann für 120mm entsprechend auch mein limit.


----------



## klink (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*



Cosmas schrieb:


> Enermax T.B. Silence Red LED 120mm für 12€uronen, find ich gut, leise, durchsatzstark und daher preislich angemessen, sind auch nicht zu hell. das wäre dann für 120mm entsprechend auch mein limit.


 
Durchsatz stark, aber mit geringeren Statischer Druck, z.B. der Statischer Druck des Noctua NF-P12 ist fast doppelt so hoch.


----------



## maxichec (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*



klink schrieb:


> Durchsatz stark, aber mit geringeren Statischer Druck, z.B. der Statischer Druck des Noctua NF-P12 ist fast doppelt so hoch.



Was ist ein Statischer Druck?? Was bewirkt es??
Ich meine wen ein Lüfter so und soviel l/min schaufelt, worauf eigentlich "nur" die meisten achten.....??? 

Mfg Maximilian


----------



## Crosser (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

15 € für einen guten neuen und leisen Lüfter finde ich okay. Noch besser finde ich es jedoch, wenn ich zwei ausgezeichnete 140er Be Quiet Silent Wings USC für insgesamt 15 € bekomme (inkl. Versand).


----------



## xaxis (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*



maxichec schrieb:


> Was ist ein Statischer Druck?? Was bewirkt es??
> Ich meine wen ein Lüfter so und soviel l/min schaufelt, worauf eigentlich "nur" die meisten achten.....???
> 
> Mfg Maximilian


 
statischer druck = effektiver wenn die luft durch kleine cpu rillen oder gehäuse gedrückt werden muss
vergleichs mit nem staubsauger

darum verbau ich zb lieber die P12 von noctua, die haun auch noch bei leiser setting rein


----------



## meratheus (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*



xaxis schrieb:


> statischer druck = effektiver wenn die luft durch kleine cpu rillen oder gehäuse gedrückt werden muss
> vergleichs mit nem staubsauger
> 
> darum verbau ich zb lieber die P12 von noctua, die haun auch noch bei leiser setting rein





klink schrieb:


> Durchsatz stark, aber mit geringeren Statischer Druck, z.B. der Statischer Druck des Noctua NF-P12 ist fast doppelt so hoch.



Ich vermute mal ihr Zwei habt während der Phxsikstunden Kreide geholt.


----------



## maxichec (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*



xaxis schrieb:


> statischer druck = effektiver wenn die luft durch kleine cpu rillen oder gehäuse gedrückt werden muss
> vergleichs mit nem staubsauger
> 
> darum verbau ich zb lieber die P12 von noctua, die haun auch noch bei leiser setting rein



Und wo steht, wo kann man den wert entnehmen???
Steht nirgendwo dabei und wie hoch sollte es sein?

Mfg Maximilian


----------



## xaxis (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*



meratheus schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal ihr Zwei habt während der Phxsikstunden Kreide geholt.


 
und du bist unterm tisch gesessen


----------



## meratheus (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*



xaxis schrieb:


> und du bist unterm tisch gesessen


 
Yep da war zwar die Luft schlechter dafür aber der statische Druck minimal höher


----------



## Uter (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*



meratheus schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal ihr Zwei habt während der Phxsikstunden Kreide geholt.





xaxis schrieb:


> und du bist unterm tisch gesessen


Wie wärs, wenn ihr mal sachlich werden würdet?
Z.B. @ meratheus: Was hat dich an den beiden Aussagen gestört? 



maxichec schrieb:


> Und wo steht, wo kann man den wert entnehmen???
> Steht nirgendwo dabei und wie hoch sollte es sein?


 Manche Hersteller geben ihn an, in wie weit genau die Werte vergleichbar sind weiß ich jedoch nicht.


----------



## meratheus (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Ganz einfach. Einen Hinweis habe ich ja schon gegeben, was den statischen Druck beeinflußt. Wäre ja physikalisch ganz was neues wenn ein Lüfter den *statischen Druck* verändern würde.


----------



## Uter (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Der statische Druck der Lüfter gibt den maximalen Durck an, den der Lüfter aufbauen kann, wenn der Widerstand maximal ist (=geschlossenes System ohne Öffnung). Entsprechend hatten die anderen recht und du lagst falsch. Falls du es immernoch nicht glaubst guck hier, die Hersteller geben auch einen statischen Druck an.


----------



## meratheus (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Daß sehe ich anders. Ich würde hier von einen Gesamtdruck schreiben, der sich aus statischen und dynamischen Druck ergibt.


----------



## Uter (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Warum?

Gedankenexperiment: Wenn ein Lüfter in einen von der Form her angepassten Luftballon bläst, dann wird er auf eine gewisse Größe aufgeblasen, sobald diese Größe erreicht ist bewegt sich die Luft darin nicht mehr bzw. rein zufällig (vereinfachte Darstellung ohne Verwirbelungen und Temperaturunterschiede), damit ist kein dynamischer Druck mehr gegeben, der statische Druck ist aber gegeben und kann je nach Größe des Ballons auch gemessen werden.


----------



## meratheus (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Ich glaube ich habe Bockmist gebaut. Ich hab es mit dem Druckverhalten von durchströmten Körpern verwechselt. Das bezieht sich ja nur auf den Lüfter und seine Leistung.

Oh wie peinlich

Hiermit möchte ich mich in aller Form bei Xaxis und Klink entschuldigen.


----------



## razzor1984 (29. April 2012)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*



Uter schrieb:


> Keine Grenze.
> 
> Je nach Lüfter bin ich bereit ziemlich viel auszugeben, dann muss er aber auch sehr gut sein (z.B. Noisblocker Multiframe). Der akzeptable Preis hängt natürlich auch von der Größe ab. Für einen sehr leisen 200er mit gutem Lager (min. so gut wie das Lager von Enermax) wär ich auch bereit 30€ zu zahlen (ein 200er Radiator leistet ja auch fast so viel wie ein 360er). Leider gibt es sowas noch nicht.


 
Wie war wie war, würde NB einen 200er Lüfter mit zb einem Nano SLI Lager rausbringen ..... das Teil ist schon mal fix gekauft  
Leider neigen besonders die Coolermaster 200er,220er in unterem Drehzahlbereich zu Lagerschleifen.


----------



## beercarrier (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

da ich grundsätzlich nicht mehr wie drei, eher zwei gehäuselüfter einsetze, dürfen diese auch mehr kosten wenn sie mehr leisten. momentan benutze ich bequiet silentwings, das is mmn ausreichend leise. bin am überlegen ob ich mit diesen auch den netzteil lüfter und die graka lüfter ersetze, muss aber sagen das das imm nur eine idee ist, und noch nicht komplett durchdacht bzw von allen seiten beleuchtet worden ist.


----------



## The_Trasher (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Meine ersten Lüfter waren von Alpenföhn, die passten gleich mal nicht auf den CPU-KÜhler durch den blöden Rahmen. Dann gleich mal Noiseblocker gekauft, fürs Gehäuse die haben ja nur 900 rpm.  Auf der CPU sitzen also jetzt zwei Xigmatek mit blauen Leds, so billige werd ich aber nicht mehr kaufen. ( Bei Wakü mit Mora 3 oder so wo man gleich mal 9 Lüfter oder so braucht ist das was anderes ... ) >> Ingesamt 8 Gehäuselüfter verbaut, alle schön gedrosselt


----------



## loltheripper (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Ich kauf immer die, die bei aquatuning im angebot sind sonst wird mir echt zu teuer! Habe jetzt 9x yate loon verbaut sind leise und kühlen.


----------



## ernei (2. März 2013)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Habe jetzt auch 2 eLoop im Einsatz (an der H70), bin sehr zufrieden.
Aber wieso gibt es die nicht als 180 Lüfter, dann würde ich die 3 Gehauselüfter von SilverstoneTek wechseln.


----------



## DasRegal (3. März 2013)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Ich glaube jeder hat da so seine Lieblingsmarke und sein Erfahrungen. Bei mir werden nur noch *Gelid* Lüfter verbaut. Leise, optisch ansprechendund  günstig. Habe auch schon etliche Lüftermarken angetestet, unter anderem Enermax, Nanoxia, TT, YateYoon, Akasa, BeQuiet, Coolermaster, AC, Revoltec, Coollink und viele mehr.


----------



## Andy188 (3. März 2013)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*



H2Ocooling schrieb:


> Bei mir werkeln 26 Stück davon im Case...


 

26!?

Ich bin auf dem Gebiet noch ziemlich neu und habe auch sicherlich nicht allzu viel Ahnung,  aber wofür braucht man bitte 26  Lüfter?  Jetzt hat du noch echt neugierig gemacht... Stelle mir gerade die ultimative Belüftung vor, ein Gehäuse, welches nur aus Lüftern besteht ( solle wohl langsam wirklich ins Bett...)

 Habe mir vorhin insgesamt 4 neue Lüfter gekauft,  welche jetzt die Alten, z.T. lauten, Lüfter ersetzen. Je zwei 140er Enermax T.B Vegas Duo und 140er Noiseblocker BlackSilentPro PK2. Bin mal gespannt wie die so sind.


----------



## Rolk (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Weis zufällig jemand wann und ob die 140er und 180er Noiseblocker NB-Eloop erscheinen? Angekündigt waren sie zumindest, ich hoffe das ist immer noch der Fall...


----------



## Naennon (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*



Rolk schrieb:


> Weis zufällig jemand wann und ob die 140er und 180er Noiseblocker NB-Eloop erscheinen? Angekündigt waren sie zumindest, ich hoffe das ist immer noch der Fall...


 

180er niemals, 140er bald


----------



## Caduzzz (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*



Naennon schrieb:


> 180er niemals, 140er bald


 
Naennon, hast du ne Quelle/Link? Ich habe halt die letzten Monate eher den Eindruck, dass Noiseblockermitarbeiter/Blacknoise in Foren quasi den "eLoop-Support" bzw. Fragen dazu eingestellt haben....


----------



## Ultramarinrot (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Bei mir liegt die Obergrenze bei 20€ für nen Lüfter. Für 20€ muss es dann aber schon ein sehr guter Lüfter an einer sehr wichtigen Stelle sein. Im schnitt gebe ich so 15€ pro Lüfter aus. Am besten gefallen mir die Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro PLPS. Ich mag das schlichte schwarze Design


----------



## henk (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Ich habe prinzipiell keine Obergrenze, wenn der Lüfter dementsprechend gut ist. Wobei mehr als 20€ eigentlich kaum zu rechtfertigen sind.

Zur Zeit habe ich ausschließlich Noctua Lüfter im Einsatz (NF-A15 auf den Kühlern und NF-S12A am Gehäuse) und bin rundum zufrieden.


----------



## micsterni14 (6. Juni 2013)

H2Ocooling schrieb:


> Die Enermaxlüfter sind sehr gut, bin zufrieden mit den Teilen. Ich benutze nicht die T.B. Silencer, sondern die Apolish red LED.
> Die sind aber von der Leistung fast gleich. Bei mir werkeln 26 Stück davon im Case, und es ist alles andere als laut. Unhörbar sind sie nicht
> bei der Menge, aber absolut nicht störend.



Wtf. o.0?? Das würde ich gern sehen...


----------



## XXTREME (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Nichts geht über die eLoops .


----------



## Lichterflug (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Ich habe mir vor knapp 10 Jahren 3x Noiseblocker _UltraSilentFan S2_ für rund 15€ pro Stück - inkl. Drehzahlregelung - gekauft. Alle drei laufen immer noch problemlos!

Bis 20€ pro Stück (je nach Größe) bin ich bereit für hervorragende Qualität zu zahlen. Lüfter werden nicht wie MB oder CPU regelmäßig getauscht, sondern könnten im Extremfall ein halbes Leben eingesetzt werden.


----------



## Raeven (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

ich habe mitllerweile Stück um Stück alle org. Lüfter getauscht, nun sind 1x Enermax T.B.Silence 120 mm und 4xbe quiet! Silent Wings120 mm verbaut. Bald kommen noch 2xbe quiet! Silent Wings140 mm dazu und damit ist eine mehr als ausreichende Kühlung sichergestellt. Alle Lüfter werden uber eine Lüftersteuerung betrieben.
die Preisobergrenze ist bei 20€ pro Stück wenns ein hochwertiger Lüfter ist.


----------



## zeta75 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Habe mittlerweile nur noch NB Black Silent XL1 im Case welche wie ich finde das beste P/L haben + 1 Silent Wing140 . Von den Nanoxia  "Deep Silent" aus gleichnamigem Gehäuse war ich enttäuscht...nach einem Tag raus!Das "kreuzen" verschiedener Hersteller und nah beieinander hat sich bei mir auch schon nachteilig herausgestellt.(schwingen sich irgendwie komisch auf)


----------



## lol2k (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*



XXTREME schrieb:


> Nichts geht über die eLoops .



Seitdem ich die eLoop-Lüfter verwende, sind die Silentwings von BeQuiet die lautesten Komponenten in meinem Rechenknecht.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Also für mich gibt es keine Obergrenze der was ein Lüfter kostet darf. Ich würde sogar Lüfter von 30€ kaufen wenn die besser sind als der zweitbesten Lüfter für 15€.
Ich baue mir die Lüfter ein wo aktuell am besten und Leistungsfähigsten ( Lautheit, CFM zu Umdrehung), aktuell sind das die Lüfter von Corsair AF120 Quit Edition, SP120 Performance Edition und AF140 Quit Edition. Teilweise lassen die sich sogar unter 4 Volt noch regeln Top !!

Bei meinem aktuellen Projekt sind es z.B 17 Lüfter 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...-log-900d-corsair-obsidian-mehlstaub-cat.html


----------



## Ryle (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Ich hatte über die Jahre schon so ziemlich jeden interessanten Lüfter hier den man kaufen kann. Angefangen über den Arctic F12 der gemessen am Preis durchaus in Ordnung ist, über sämtliche Noiseblocker Serien, über die bequiet und Enermax Serien und durch manche Kühler auch die Noctua und Thermalright Fans.

Was alle immer mit diesen eloops haben, kann ich absolut nicht nachvollziehen. Das sollen Casefans sein und man kann sie nur blasend montieren. Die PWM Variante ist aufgrund von Nebengeräuschen völlig unbrauchbar und sie sind bei vergleichbarem Durchsatz stets lauter als die Silent Wings. Außerdem fangen sie bei bestimmten Drehzahlen an merkwürdig zu dröhnen und die Lager haben auch bei den non PWM Varianten ne ziemliche Serienstreuung.
Das einzig positive ist die geringe Anlaufspannung, der minimal höhere statische Druck und der leichte An- und Auslauf was später bei Windkrafträdern usw. zum tragen kommen könnte.

Ich hatte die PWM Variante und 4 eLoop B12-2 hier, alle gingen wieder zurück. Der PWM ist nach 10min wieder rausgeflogen während 2 der B12-2 Lagergeräusche hatten die auch nach 24h vertikaler Einlaufzeit bei 100% nicht verschwanden. Das dröhnen irgendwo bei 600, 850 und nochmal bei 1050 hatten alle 4.

Da sind sogar die Shadow Wings subjektiv angenehmer, da hier dieses Dröhnen nicht auftritt. Das Luftrauschen ist sowieso bei beiden ähnlich human und Nebengeräusche haben die Silent Wings gar keine, bei den Shadow Wings verschwinden sie nach einem Tag.

Übrigens ist unhörbar im freilaufenden Betrieb ne ganz andere Hausnummer als im Gehäuse. Die Enermax T.B Silence sind bspw. auch bei 750rpm unhörbar, aber im Gehäuse dann um einiges lauter und regelrecht unangenehm, eventuell wegen des Halo Frames. Unterhalb von 600rpm sind viele Lüfter abseits des Luftrauschens beinahe unhörbar, das ist nun wirklich nichts besonderes. Wichtiger sind hier dann eher der noch vorhandene Luftdurchsatz durch Staubfilter, Mesh, Lüftergitter usw. und ein nebengeräuschfreier Lauf. Und den kann man den eloops nur bedingt bescheinigen.

Das bisher einzige Lüfterdesign, dass mich halbwegs überzeugt ist das der Silent Wings bzw. Shadow Wings. Hier sind auch die PWM Fans durchweg zu gebrauchen und der Betrieb bleibt subjektiv stets angenehm.
Halbwegs deshalb, weil ich auch hier Kritikpunkte finde. Der erste ist der relativ unruhige Lauf. Bei nicht ganz so steifen Gehäusen, oder direkt auf einem Kühler übertragen die Silent und Shadow Wings ordentliche Schwingungen was auch zu einem Brummgeräusch führen kann. Die hauseigene Entkopplung taugt einfach nicht viel, da die Entkoppler nicht weich genug sind. 
Zweiter Kritikpunkt ist die Montage und der Rahmen. Warum muss man unbedingt diesen dummen Rahmen benutzen. Dadurch sind die für Radiatoren völlig unbrauchbar und für vielerlei Halterungen unmöglich zu montieren.

Aber mit den neuen Silent Wings Pure, gehört zumindest der letzte Punkt der Vergangenheit an. Der Rahmen ist leider immer noch so doof und mit vielen Klammern nicht vereinbar, aber wenigstens gibt es endlich normale Löcher für Entkopplungen meiner Wahl.


----------



## micha1006 (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Wenn man hier so manche Leute hört könnte man denken sie hören auch die Flöhe husten !
Ich hab in meinem Bitfenix Shinobi (Window Version) insgesamt 4mal den Enermax Everest Twister (120mm und 140mm) verbaut der ja bekanntlich kein Silent-Fan ist
und trotzdem ist mein PC Flüsterleise-da höre ich eher die Grafikkarte wenn sie schwer arbeitet als die Lüfter !
Hier gibts Leute die erzählen wollen sie hören ganz klar den Unterschied ob nen Lüfter bei 50% 0,2 Sone hat oder 0,3 Sone - Lachhaft !


----------



## Gadteman (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Letztlich heißt es ausprobieren, nicht jeder Lüfter klingt im Case eingebaut überall gleich. Es spielen einfach zuviele Faktoren mit, als das die Werte auf dem Papier sich auch im eigenen Gehäuse einstellen. Was nützt mir der leiseste "Design" mit Gummiframe, Lamellenlüftern, Zacken an den Fanblades o.ä. wenn dann das Gehäuse bzw. die Befestigung für die Lüfter totaler Murks ist, allerhand "mitschwingt" und die Kiste ein sonores brummen erzeugt? Gerade die "Lochbleche" auf den Gehäuserückseiten sind eher kontraproduktiv, besonders bei Lüfter mit einem zu hohen Luftdruck/Drehzahl.
Bei mir sind es letztlich am Kühlerturm 2x SilentWings Pure (non PWM) und in der Front 2x140er Akasa (bei ca. ~600U/Min) mit modifizierter Halterung. Sofern nicht irgendwann die Kugellager fällig sind, eine langfristig leise Lösung für MICH (trotz Meshfront und Lochfläche im Deckel).


----------



## eRaTitan (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

*20 Euro* finde ich okay


----------



## mannefix (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Eloop uns Scythe finde ich am besten. Mein erster Silentlüfter war von Verax.


----------



## Bigyeti (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Bein Bester ist nen Noiseblocker Blacksilent Pro, ansonsten Scythe Slipstreams 800.


----------



## DaStash (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Ich fand die tb silence nicht so gut, da beide 140mm modelle als pwm bei mir ein hörbares Surren verursacht haben.

MfG


----------



## Aldrearic (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Ich hab schon mehrere Lüfter von verschiedenen Herstellern gekauft. Unter8 Euro kam nie wirklich was gutes bei raus. 12-18 Euro lag ich bisher immer gut.
Die neusten sind 2 Scythe Lüfter die demnächst in dauerlast gehen mal schauen wie die sich schlagen.
20 Euro ist bei mir die Obergrenze.


----------



## DaStash (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Die Besten die ich bis jetzt hatte sind die silent wings und aktuell die noctua flx140mm. Die Silentwings ließen sich in meinem fractal define vorne nicht gut installieren. Schade das es die eloops nicht als 140mm variante gibt, dann hätte ich wohl die genommen.

MfG


----------



## epitr (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

6 Euro für Lüfter finde ich i.O. je nachdem, was man vorhat.

Ich selbst habe welche für ca. 15-20 € (Noiseblocker eloop).
Würde ich nur bedingt empfehlen.


----------



## DaStash (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Warum, dachte die sind so gut?

MfG


----------



## rob-man (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

2x NB-eLoop PS an ner H100i und die Welt gehört dir! 
Kosten aber auch knapp 20€ das Stück.


----------



## Jolly91 (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Mit 20€ bin ich mit dabei. 

Qualität muss er haben, Leistung und Druck, einen hohen Drehzahlbereich von leise bis laut, und Nebengeräusche sind Tabu!

Bei mir sind im moment nur Noiseblocker verbaut.


----------



## ich111 (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Die T.B. Silence sind halt auch gut und schauen dazu noch sehr schön aus


----------



## jamie (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Finde ich bescheuert, eine feste Schmerzgrenze festzulegen. Qualität hat seinen Preis.


----------



## Tech_13 (27. April 2014)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Ich nutze eigentlich sehr gerne die Corsair SP 120 Quiet Edition und die AF 120 Performance Edition, im Dualpack sogar ok (ca. 28€).


----------



## Tazmal27 (27. April 2014)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Enermax T.B. Silence sind wie man immer sagt gut und günstig, halten nicht solange wie andere aber bringen durchaus ihre leistung. Ich nutze sie nichtmehr weil mir die Startspannung zu hoch ist, muss jedesmal auf 12v gehen mit der Steuerung und kann dann runterregeln sonst passiert garnix.

Ich nutze inzwischen Nanoxia Deep Silence 140mm 1100 RPM und höre sie weder unter 5v noch unter 7v, haben im Angebot auch nur 8 Euro das Stück gekostet


----------



## Cube (27. April 2014)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

wie können nur mache Lüfter am 1 Platz sein...
Z.B der Enermax Silence Lüfter der is viel lauter als nen Be-quiet Lüfter..... naja bestimmt nur wegen den niedrigen Preis....
Aber wer auf Qualität und Lautstärke legt, sollte dan doch lieber bisl mehr ausgeben z.B. für nen SilentWing


----------



## FKY2000 (27. April 2014)

Cube schrieb:


> wie können nur mache Lüfter am 1 Platz sein...
> Z.B der Enermax Silence Lüfter der is viel lauter als nen Be-quiet Lüfter..... naja bestimmt nur wegen den niedrigen Preis....
> Aber wer auf Qualität und Lautstärke legt, sollte dan doch lieber bisl mehr ausgeben z.B. für nen SilentWing



nutze zwar grundsätzlich auch lieber BQ Lüfter, allerdings geht die geringe Lautstärke zu Lasten der bewegten Luft. die Enermax mögen zwar etwas (!) lauter sein, schaufeln aber auch in Relation mehr Luft.
und lautlos sind die BQ definitiv nicht. in erster Linie sind die teuer 

@tazmal
aufgrund der nötigen Anlaufspannung nutze ich zum beispiel Lüftersteuerungen mit 12v Startspannung, die anschließend automatisch runterregeln.


----------



## Gast20140710 (27. April 2014)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*



Cube schrieb:


> Aber wer auf Qualität und Lautstärke legt, sollte dan doch lieber bisl mehr ausgeben z.B. für nen SilentWing


 
wer wert auf qualität und lautstärke legt, kauft sich einen noctua oder multiframe, aber doch keinen BQ...


----------



## ebastler (27. April 2014)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Noctua. Teuer, aber die Einzigen, die ich mir momentan kaufe. Bei Noctua weiß ich bei jedem einzelnen Modell, dass ich ein absolutes Spitzenprodukt krieg, erspart die Mühe des Tests Lesen und Vergleichens


----------



## zeroz (27. April 2014)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Sind aber auch hässlich wie die Nacht XD. Werde in Zukunft mein PC aber auch komplett damit ausstatten.


----------



## Jazzman (27. April 2014)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Noisblocker sind immer noch meine Favoriten, wenn auch teuerer...Be Quiet ist auch sehr gut. Die Eernamx haben ein gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältniss...


----------



## callisto1987 (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Also ich habe mich ja in die Bitfenix Spectre 140 mm Lüfter verliebt. Meiner Meinung nach sehr gutes P/L Verhältnis.


----------



## Flexsist (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

 *NB eLoop!*

Hab NB eLoops im Wert von ca. 110€ im Case (7stk.).


----------



## Addi (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*



Flexsist schrieb:


> *NB eLoop!*
> 
> Hab NB eLoops im Wert von ca. 110€ im Case (7stk.).



Die haben ja mehr Wert als deine Hardware  

Ich würde auch nicht mehr als 15 Taler pro Lüfter ausgeben.


----------



## Flexsist (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*



> Die haben ja mehr Wert als deine Hardware
> 
> Ich würde auch nicht mehr als 15 Taler pro Lüfter ausgeben.



nö, wieso?

CPU Alternate Outlet: 65€ (okay hier schon)
MB = ebay 99€ (okay hier schon)
Graka = Alternate damals 199€ (glaub ich)
NT = Mindfactory 129€ (Mindfactory waren damals leider die einzigen die es auf lager hatten und ich wollte unbedingt dieses, bei alternate kams nur 110 oder 99 ka.)
SSD = Damals 129€

Der Rest war weit drunter. Bis auf die Monis


----------



## Addi (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

War auch eher ironisch gemeint...

Wollte damit nur sagen ich hätte lieber in Hardware investiert. Und 7 Lüfter halte ich bei deinem System auch als Overkill 

Nicht böse gemeint 


@topic ich hab in meinem Case nur 5x140er Gehäuselüfter und 2x140 er für die CPU

Alles Stock-Lüfter. Laufen zwischen 500-700 rpm je nach Last.

Sehe keinen Grund diese zu ersetzen, da absolut leise.


----------



## Flexsist (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*



> Wollte damit nur sagen ich hätte lieber in Hardware investiert.



Für 110€ bekomm ich auch nicht wirklich was besseres als das. 



> Und 7 Lüfter halte ich bei deinem System auch als Overkill



nö, wieso.. 2x Front, 2x Top, 1x Back, 1x CPU & 1x im NT. 
Is ja immerhin ein AMD drin, mit 4 Ghz bei 1.45V, der wird schon warm du, bzw jetzt nich mehr so. 



> Nicht böse gemeint



Ich weiß.


----------



## Gummert (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Werd ich arm bei... 12x 120mm passen rein, wären ja "nur" 190,32€ @ B12-P, läuft! 


5x Heck - 5x Front - 2x Türen(Links/Rechts) + 1x80mm

Den Spaß hatte ich mir mal gemacht, mit nem Third-Fan-Kit auf nem Noctua NH-D14 + umgebaute GTX 470 mit 2x 120mm 

Kam ich auf 17x 120mm Enermax Warp ( 1000 - 2400 U/min )... die Hölle.... arsch laut,kam mir vor wie in nem U-Boot - Die Enermax Warp hatten ja alle nen eigenen Poti dabei, dreh, dreh, dreh, dreh, dreh - Ohren bereits Taub - dreh, dreh ... 

Max 8€ pro Lüfter... mit leicht überdimensionierten Radis tuns auch die "günstigeren" luffis.


----------



## TheSebi41 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Werde dann mal die Noctua industrie Serie testen, die sind nicht so hässlich 
Bei Lüftern spart man am Falschen Ende, wenn man es gerne leise hat


----------



## Flexsist (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*



> Werd ich arm bei... 12x 120mm passen rein, wären ja "nur" 190,32€ @ B12-P, läuft!
> 
> 
> 5x Heck - 5x Front - 2x Türen(Links/Rechts) + 1x80mm


Kann ich mir vorstellen. Ich hab die mir auch nicht alle auf einmal geholt. 
Ich hab mit zwei angefang und die haben mich irgendwie überzeugt, die sind echt leise. 



> Kam ich auf 17x 120mm Enermax Warp ( 1000 - 2400 U/min )... die  Hölle.... arsch laut,kam mir vor wie in nem U-Boot - Die Enermax Warp  hatten ja alle nen eigenen Poti dabei, dreh, dreh, dreh, dreh, dreh -  Ohren bereits Taub - dreh, dreh ...






> Max 8€ pro Lüfter... mit leicht überdimensionierten Radis tuns auch die "günstigeren" luffis.


Kauf dir keine Arctic Cooling F12 oder so..die sind sch...


----------



## KonterSchock (28. September 2014)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

kann die NB-B12-2 empfehlen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen_online (28. September 2014)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*



PCGH-Redaktion schrieb:


> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft gefragt.


Ach Kinners, dass hängt doch von der Größe ab und ob Pulsweitenmoduliert oder nischt:
200mm = 20,-€
140mm = 14,-€
120mm = 12,-€
  80mm = 8,-€

Nur Bequite mit som komischen135mm Lüfter erzeugt einen Rest in der Berechnung.


----------



## King-of-Kings (28. September 2014)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

wo bleiben denn die silent wings 3 vom bequiet e10?


----------



## bootzeit (20. April 2015)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Ich habe nur einen 200mm Lüfter von Bitfenix in der Front verbaut (18€) und natürlich nen CPU Lüfter (140er Thermalright 12€) mehr brauchts bei mir nicht .


----------



## gorgeous188 (20. April 2015)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Muss ich mich jetzt schämen, weil ich zwei SW2 für je 25eur gekauft habe?


----------



## Stern1710 (23. April 2015)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Hust nearly same here 
2 Noctua NF-P12 PWM, meiner Meinung nach einfach die Besten, je 20 Euro


----------



## a160 (23. April 2015)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

hust hust  3 mal Noctua, 2mal SW2 für über 100€ 

Meiner Meinung nach, jeden Cent wert


----------



## dj_the_one (23. April 2015)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

3x noctua 1 x siltent wings2 , merke keinen unterschied, liegt aber am Netzteil !


----------



## Sam_Bochum (23. April 2015)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Verbaue nur Noctua Lüfter, egal ob am Tower oder am Kühler... die Dinger halten ewig da interessiert es mich nicht wirklich was die kosten.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (23. April 2015)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Sechs Jahre Garantie sprechen halt für sich.
Bin aber eigentlich eher der Silent Wings Fetischist.
Die Ästhetik ist da etwas ansehnlicher und die Geräuschscharakteristik sagt mir eher zu. Wobei beide Hersteller natürlich äußerst leise Lüfter herstellen.


----------



## iGameKudan (26. April 2015)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Habe die stinknormalen Bitfenix Spectre 120mm-Lüfter im PC (4 an der Zahl, 2 als Gehäuselüfter und 2 als CPU-Lüfter), da höre ich auch nix von, die vibrieren nicht.... 

Lüfter sind solche Artikel, wo ich wirklich uneinsichtig bin viel Geld auszugeben. Sehe da den Mehrwert nicht.


----------



## BabaYaga (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Meine Noiseblocker stehen nie in der Suche. Weil ich nicht danach suche, ich kaufe sie einfach


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

15€ für einen Lüfter, eher gesagt für einen Highend Lüfter wie Eloop, Silent Wings, Noctua. 6€ sind meistens "Abfall". 10€ eher.


----------



## nicyboy (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

ist ja irre wieviele hier nach dem silent wings 2 suchen ... meine noiseblocker stehen auch nicht in der suche 1) weil ich sie einfach kaufe ohne zu suchen und zweitens weil ich hier nie die suchmaschine benutze sondern immer auf geizhals suche.


----------



## Homerclon (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*



> Noiseblocker nicht vertreten


Artikel (Titel und Text) nicht an die Liste angepasst?
Ich sehe da auf Platz 10 eindeutig einen Lüfter von Noiseblocker.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*



nicyboy schrieb:


> ist ja irre wieviele hier nach dem silent wings 2 suchen ... meine noiseblocker stehen auch nicht in der suche 1) weil ich sie einfach kaufe ohne zu suchen und zweitens weil ich hier nie die suchmaschine benutze sondern immer auf geizhals suche.



Der PCGH-Preisvergleich wird in Zusammenarbeit mit Geizhals angeboten  Ich weiß nicht, ob Mark für diesen Artikel noch irgendwelche PCGH-spezifischen Statistiken hat, aber die zugrunde liegende Datenbank ist die selbe. Deine Suchanfragen landen also in der gleichen Datenbank, nur die einhergehenden Werbeeinnahmen gehen woanders hin.


----------



## RFL91 (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Ich hoffe die Werbeeinnahmen werden sinnvoll genutzt.


Wollte alle GehäuseLüfter tauschen beziehungsweise ersetzen in meinem Gehäuse (Fractal Design XL R2).


Da es 7 sind wollte ich auch nicht die Welt ausgeben.  Unter 100€ sollten es schon bleiben. Empfehlungen?


----------



## Narbennarr (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Hab nur Silent Wings 2, teuer aber gut.
Ich nachhinein hättes es aber auch AF140 oder Dead Silence getan


----------



## hema8193 (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Habe bisher mit Enermax die besten Erfahrungen gemacht. Die sind echt qualitativ hochwertig gebaut, laufruhig und halten auch ewig. Bei Noctua bekomme ich leider Augenkrebs auch wenn sie zur Elite gehören aber der Preis plus dem hässlichen Design ist für mich ein NoGo


----------



## hema8193 (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*



RFL91 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe die Werbeeinnahmen werden sinnvoll genutzt.
> 
> 
> Wollte alle GehäuseLüfter tauschen beziehungsweise ersetzen in meinem Gehäuse (Fractal Design XL R2).
> ...



Enermax T.B.Silence 120mm (UCTB12) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich

Kann ich dir wärmstens Empfehlen. Sehr gute Temps nicht hörbar (Empfindungssache) und Preislich schwer in Ordnung


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*



RFL91 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe die Werbeeinnahmen werden sinnvoll genutzt.
> 
> 
> Wollte alle GehäuseLüfter tauschen beziehungsweise ersetzen in meinem Gehäuse (Fractal Design XL R2).
> ...



Noiseblocker Black Noise Pro lägen knapp im Preisrahmen und haben sowohl im 120- als auch 140-mm-Roundup gut abgeschnitten. Billiger sind Scythe Glide oder Slip Stream, allerdings ist hört man deren Lager bei niedrigen Drehzahlen heraus (wenn auch nicht so stark, wie bei den Enermax T.B. Silence).


----------



## thoast3 (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Mir ist der Preis (fast) egal, solange die Lüfter extremst leise sind und einen guten Durchsatz haben.
Die Qualität soll auch stimmen und das Zubehör muss auch gut sein.

Ich verstehe nicht, wie Leute 300€+ für eine Grafikkarte ausgeben, dann aber nicht mal 15€ für einen Lüfter übrig haben 

Mein Gehäuse wird von einem Noiseblocker NB-Eloop B12-1 und einem Noctua NF-S12A ULN gekühlt, Grafikkarte (noname-Lüfter) und CPU-Kühler (Alpenföhn Wing Boost 2) sollen auch bald ein Upgrade bekommen


----------



## hybrid79 (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Ganz einfach weil es auch günstige gute gibt. Ich hab 4x den Wingboost 2 drin. Zusätzlich 4x SW2 bestellt und zurückgesendet. Das einzige was ich am SW2 besser fand waren die Befestigungspins. Das wars auch schon. 

Optik und Entkopplung finde ich beim Wingboost 2 (weiss) sogar besser.

Von der Lautstärke sind die Wingboost 2 auf der Höhe der SW2 bei 900U/min. Mehr konnten die SW2 nicht bei mir. 1000 sind eigentlich angegeben.

Kann ich nur empfehlen die Wingboost 2.


----------



## Homerclon (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*



hybrid79 schrieb:


> Von der Lautstärke sind die Wingboost 2 auf der Höhe der SW2 bei 900U/min. Mehr konnten die SW2 nicht bei mir. 1000 sind eigentlich angegeben.


Da steht (gilt) üblicherweise aber auch immer ±10%, bei 1000rpm sind das also 900-1100.


----------



## thoast3 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*



hybrid79 schrieb:


> Ganz einfach weil es auch günstige gute gibt. Ich hab 4x den Wingboost 2 drin. Zusätzlich 4x SW2 bestellt und zurückgesendet. Das einzige was ich am SW2 besser fand waren die Befestigungspins. Das wars auch schon.
> 
> Optik und Entkopplung finde ich beim Wingboost 2 (weiss) sogar besser.
> 
> ...


Die NB-Eloops und die NF-S12A sind aber deutlich besser (eigene Erfahrung), auch als die SW 2


----------



## the_leon (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

 Noiseblocker


----------



## bofri (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Ich kann den Hype um die Noiseblocker Lüfter überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen. Vll abgesehen von der eloop Serie hatte ich bisher nur sehr laute Lagergeräusche, egal ob Multiframe oder Blacksilent und auch bei den eloops muss man Glück haben. Da sind mir Scythe Slip Streams für deutlich weniger Geld lieber. Wenn schon 15€ oder mehr für einen Lüfter, dann Silent Wings oder Noctuas. Alles andere, wie z.B. auch die Wingboosts, ist sein Geld einfach nicht wert.


----------



## VoodaGod (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

habe gestern meinen Rechner mit 6 Noiseblocker BlacksilentPro ausgestattet, bin vollauf zufrieden!


----------



## thoast3 (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*



bofri schrieb:


> Ich kann den Hype um die Noiseblocker Lüfter überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen. Vll abgesehen von der eloop Serie hatte ich bisher nur sehr laute Lagergeräusche, egal ob Multiframe oder Blacksilent und auch bei den eloops muss man Glück haben. Da sind mir Scythe Slip Streams für deutlich weniger Geld lieber. Wenn schon 15€ oder mehr für einen Lüfter, dann Silent Wings oder Noctuas. Alles andere, wie z.B. auch die Wingboosts, ist sein Geld einfach nicht wert.


Hast du auch eine Begründung, warum der 9€ teure WB2 sein Geld nicht wert sein soll?

Und ich würde mir nie einen Slip Stream holen: billiges Lager und das Lautstärke-/Durchsatz-Verhältnis haut mich nicht gerade vom Hocker


----------



## bofri (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*



thoast3 schrieb:


> Hast du auch eine Begründung, warum der 9€ teure WB2 sein Geld nicht wert sein soll?
> 
> Und ich würde mir nie einen Slip Stream holen: billiges Lager und das Lautstärke-/Durchsatz-Verhältnis haut mich nicht gerade vom Hocker



Wingboost 2 hatte ich bisher nicht, aber die Wingboost (1) in 140mm haben geklackert, so laut wie noch kein anderer Lüfter. Außerdem haben diese damals über 15€ gekostet.
Vll ist die 2te Variante besser, aber mit meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen haben sich die Lüfter erst mal disqualifiziert, auch wenn sie heute günstiger sind. Das sind ja auch alles 4 Pin Lüfter. Da kommen dann auch noch PWM Geräusche dazu, nein danke.

Ich habe mit den Slip Streams sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht und das Lautstärke/Temperatur Verhältnis ist meiner Meinung sogar mit das Beste überhaupt. Klar ist das Lager kein Premium, aber der Lüfter kostet nur 6€ und die Lager sind immer noch leiser als bei einem Blacksilent oder Multiframe. Ich betreibe Lüfter aber auch selten bei über 600 U/min. Dann kann man nsich natürlich auch mit einem NB Lager zufrieden geben.


----------



## thoast3 (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Jup, die WB1 haben geklackert, aber mit dem WB2 hat es Alpenföhn in den Griff bekommen


----------



## Cuddleman (7. September 2015)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Mann, oh mann, wieder so eine Meldung die nichts wirklich aussagt, außer das viele nur nach dem aktuellen Preisen für diese Lüfter-Serie schauen und sich dann doch am eigenen Geldbeutel orientieren.
Da werden eben aktuell wesentlich preiswertere Lüfter bevorzugt, oder spezielle Angebote abgewartet.
Gekauft haben deswegen die wenigsten!

Ich nutze selbst gern auch BeQuiet Lüfter, oder Magnum, bzw die temperaturgesteuerten Everrest von Enermax, aber ich nutze auch sehr gern die Basic Silent von Rasurbo aber ausschließlich nur die 92mm Variante, oder diverse von Arctic-Cooling.

Nicht alles was teuer ist, taugt auch was im Alltag und nicht alles was als Marke so empfohlen wird, ist tatsächlich das geforderte Geld wert.

Wichtiger erscheinen mir die Einsatzkriterien in Bezug zum verwendeten Gehäuse, der daraus resultierenden Lüfteranordnung und der nutzbaren Lüfterregelungskurve von externen Lüfterregelungen, oder der Mainbordlüfterregelungen!

Diese Konfigurationen sinnvoll einreguliert, sind NO-Name-Lüfter sehr oft genauso gut, wie die der vielgepriesenen Markenhersteller, was ich persönlich auch auf die Langlebigkeit der von mir verwendeten No-Name-Lüfter beziehen kann.


----------



## Acemonty (7. September 2015)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

also wenn es eine Komponente beim PC ist, dann sind es die Lüfter bei denen ich nicht aufs Geld gucke. Ich hoffe zwar nicht, dass sie möglichst teuer sind. Aber wenn die empfohlenen halt 20 Euro oder mehr kosten, dann ist das halt so.
Lüfter in dem Segment halten ausserdem in der Regel länger als die Billigheimer bzw. bleiben länger leise. Am Ende bezahlst dann für günstige gleich viel.


----------



## Cuddleman (7. September 2015)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*



Acemonty schrieb:


> also wenn es eine Komponente beim PC ist, dann sind es die Lüfter bei denen ich nicht aufs Geld gucke. Ich hoffe zwar nicht, dass sie möglichst teuer sind. Aber wenn die empfohlenen halt 20 Euro oder mehr kosten, dann ist das halt so.
> Lüfter in dem Segment halten ausserdem in der Regel länger als die Billigheimer bzw. bleiben länger leise. Am Ende bezahlst dann für günstige gleich viel.



Die Aussage der letzten beiden Sätze, kann ich so nicht bestätigen, eher das so manch Kostenintensiver sich viel früher als erwartet mit Nebengeräuschen bemerkbar gemacht hat die nicht dem Luftströmungsgeräusch zu zuordnen sind, bei ordentlicher Entkopplung zum Gehäuse.

Dazu zähle ich u.a. einen 120er WB, sowie zwei 140er Black Silent Pro PK-3.
Letztere zeigen ein aufdringliches Kreischen nach etwa einer halben Stunde im mittleren Drehzahlbereich unter PWM-Steuerung.
Das kam nach fast exakt zwei Jahren im moderaten Dauereinsatz als Frontlüfter. 
Ein MB_Wechsel, bzw. der Einsatz einer Zalman-Lüftersteuerung brachte nach genannter Zeit die selben Störfaktoren zu Tage.
Der WB (Einsatz seit 2010 als Abluftlüfter an der Gehäuserückwand) bewegte sich mit der vom MB regulierten Anlaufspannung nach etwa 4Jahren nicht mehr von selbst und lies sich nur noch mit fühlbaren Widerstand von Hand am Rotor drehen.

Die Arctic Cooling-Lüfter laufen dagegen schon seit 2005, bzw. seit 2007 ohne Störungen!
Die bei mir selbst verwendeten 92mm Rasurbo's machen ihre Arbeit seit 2009, bzw. 2012 ohne Beanstandungen!


----------



## thoast3 (7. September 2015)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Ich finde verallgemeinerte Aussagen ja nicht gerade objektiv 

Bei mir hat ein Arctic F12 schon nach einem halben Jahr den Geist aufgegeben, nur mal als Beispiel.

Für mehr Geld bekommt man halt oft mehr Qualität.
Natürlich gibt es auch gute und günstige Lüfter (zum Beispiel Nanoxia Deep Silence NDS 120), aber für echte Silent-Freaks (ich zähle mich jetzt mal dazu) muss es halt der Noctua NF-S12A FLX / be Quiet! Silent Wings 2 / Noiseblocker NB-Eloop für mehr als 15€ sein, da man nicht nur mehr Qualität, sondern auch ein besseres Lautstärke-Durchsatz-Verhältnis bekommt


----------



## retroelch (7. September 2015)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Das die Arctics ohne Probleme laufen kann ich nur begrenzt bestätigen... meine laufen seid gut 3.5 Jahren ohne irgendwelche Probleme, die von meiner Freundin haben nach einem halben Jahr die Funktion verweigert...


----------



## DerKabelbinder (8. September 2015)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Mal ganz davon abgesehen, wie lange sie nun im Einzefall laufen (was wiederum von vielerlei Faktoren abhängig ist), finde ich die Arctic auch nicht besonders leise, geschweige denn qualitativ vertretbar.
Da würde ich, wenn das Budget denn eine Rolle spielt, lieber die 3-4 Euro mehr drauflegen und mir ein paar NDS zulegen.

Und wer wirklich nur von Brot und Wasser lebt, der kann die Laufzeit auch noch mal etwas verlängern, indem er das Schmiermittel nachfüllt.


----------



## 3-way (1. November 2015)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Mein 140mm eloop dröhnt recht deutlich, bei geringer Spannung verschwindet es nicht ganz. Hatte mir mehr erhofft. Die Silent wings 2 bleiben wohl ungeschlagen...


----------



## mastergilgalad (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

In meinem letzten Rechner liefen die letzten 2 Jahre 4 x 140mm Nanoxia Deep Silence PWM Lüfter (3x aus, 1x ein). Das Kühlergebnis war überragend, ich konnte jedoch immer dieses PWM klackern hören, bei sonst nicht nennenswerten Geräuschen. Selbst unter Vollast gekoppelt an die CPU Temp von max 55°C waren nicht mehr mehr wie 900 U/min nötig (Idle 680). Nun bin ich auf ein kleineres Case umgestiegen und wollte diesmal keine PWM Lüfter mehr. Habe mich für die auch hier genannten Enermax TB Silence entschieden. Im neuen Case arbeiten davon jetzt 1x120, 1x92, 1x80mm. Sie sind wirklich leise (in allen Einbaulagen) befödern jedoch praktisch keinen Luftstrom. Selbst auf 1800 U/min ist dieser nicht merkbar und die Temperaturen im Case schießen durch die Decke. Nun sind die wesentlich kleiner wie die Nanoxia, im Case ist wesentlich weniger Platz deshalb ist es keine so große Überraschung, dass ich aber mit der gleichen Hardware von Temps unter 60° (CPU + GPU) in einem anderen Case auf Temps über 70 CPU und über 80 GPU kommen würde hatte ich nicht mit gerechnet.
Lange Ausführung kurzer Sinn. Kennt jemand einen Test der insbesondere auf das Verhältnis Fördermenge/Lautstärke eingeht? Dazu eventuell noch beide Szenarien Einsaugend/Ausstoßend und der Einfluss verschiedenartiger Gitter im kurzen Abstand zum Lüfter (Wie es in den meisten Cases üblich ist?) Die letzten Tests in der PC Games Hardware habe ich natürlich alle gelesen. Dort ging es leider immer um eher andere Schwerpunkte (es wird immer Spannung festgesetzt egal wie schnell der Lüfter dreht etc... )

Btw. falls sich jemand dafür interessiert.: Ich nutze die Grid+ V2 Lüftersteuerung. Seiner einer Woche ist die neue Version 3 der Software raus und bis jetzt gibts damit keine Probleme mehr. PWM Lüfter würde ich jedoch nicht damit ansteuern. Die vielen Berichte um plötzlich hochdrehende Lüfter konnte ich rekonstruieren. PWM Lüfter scheinen Probleme mit der Spannungssteuerung zu haben. Bei drehendem Lüfter Fällt das Signal scheinbar ab und der Lüfter meldet dem Programm 0 U/min. Das Programm reagiert und schraubt die Spannung hoch bis es wieder ein Signal vom Lüfter bekommt. Dann reguliert es wieder auf den eingestellten Zustand der Kurve bis das Signal plötzlich wieder abfällt. Das ganze passiert selten bis gar nicht wenn man den Lüfter nur in sehr hohen Spannungsbereichen reguliert (bei ca. über 50% eingestellter Lüftergeschwindigkeit).


----------



## DerKabelbinder (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Ich würde für dieses Thema vielleicht besser einen neuen Thread aufmachen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Zuesrt einmal herzlich willkommen im Forum!


mastergilgalad schrieb:


> Lange Ausführung kurzer Sinn. Kennt jemand einen Test der insbesondere auf das Verhältnis Fördermenge/Lautstärke eingeht?



Tests:
Vergleich: 120-Millimeter-Lüfter im Test
https://www.hartware.de/review_1602_38.html

Frage: wo setzen die Lüfter? Der 120mm Lüfter in meiner Empfehlung taugt nur im Heck. Vermutlich vorne 120mm. hinten 92 und an der Seite 80? Nenn bitte das Gehäuse
Und viel mehr fördern die BeQuiets auch nicht als Deine. Das ist der Nachteil, wenn man nur wenig Lüfter hat. Welche Hardware Du nutzt, wäre auch interessant

Meine Empfehlung für einen guten Kompromiss zwischen Lautstärke, Fördermenge und Preis, (allerdings jenseits der 6,-€ mit denen Du nicht hinkommen wirst):
wenn hinten: 120mm: https://geizhals.de/noiseblocker-nb-eloop-b12-4-itr-b12-4-a820078.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
 lohnt kaum: 92mm: https://geizhals.de/be-quiet-shadow-wings-sw1-mid-speed-92mm-t9225-mr-2-bl052-a684030.html?hloc=at&hloc=de 
lohnt kaum 80mm: https://geizhals.de/be-quiet-shadow-wings-sw1-mid-speed-80mm-bl051-a684029.html?hloc=at&hloc=de



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Ich würde für dieses Thema vielleicht besser einen neuen Thread aufmachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kann man machen, muss aber nicht sein


----------



## Noname1987 (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Hier stand Quatsch. Bitte löschen.


----------



## Noxxphox (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

also gute 120mm lpfter sind auch die nb pl2 bzw die ganze reihe davon sowie die pwm version... leise und gute fördermenge, deshalbt sitzen sie bei mir auch auf den radiatoren^^
jedoch sind sie etwas teurer...meiner meinung aber gerechtfertigt.... hab 16 im case verbaut (12 auf radiatoren) (4 zur reinen frischluftversorgung) und ich muss sagen... ich höre mein pc im leerlauf sowie unter last egal ob sommer/winter kaum bis garnicht.


----------



## mastergilgalad (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Zuesrt einmal herzlich willkommen im Forum!
> Frage: wo setzen die Lüfter? Der 120mm Lüfter in meiner Empfehlung taugt nur im Heck. Vermutlich vorne 120mm. hinten 92 und an der Seite 80? Nenn bitte das Gehäuse
> Und viel mehr fördern die BeQuiets auch nicht als Deine. Das ist der Nachteil, wenn man nur wenig Lüfter hat. Welche Hardware Du nutzt, wäre auch interessant



Hallo und Danke. hab schon seit Jahre mitgelesen und musste mich heute dann doch endlich mal Anmelden 
Gut dann versuche ich mich kurz an einer Auflistung:
altes System: 
Gehäuse: Cooltek W1 (1x140 vorne einblasend, 2x 140 oben  ausblasend 1x 140mm hinten ausblasend)
CPU Lüfter: noctua nh-u9b se2 (zum Hecklüfter blasend ausgerichtet, dazu den hinteren Lüfter aus platzgründen durch den NF-A9x14 PWM ersetzt) CPU Temp geregelt halten von 55°C
Mainboard: B75IA-E33
Prozessor: Intel I5 3570
Grafikkarte: ASUS Strix GTX 970 DCIIOC
Ram: Crucial Ballistix Tactical 16GB ULP
Netzteil: Antec Classic 550W

System war mir zu groß + zu Laut. Der Strix Lüfter hat seltsam gerattert sobald er angelaufen ist und die Lüfter PWM Geräusche verursacht.

umgezogen in ein Cougar QBX mini Gehäuse (80mm vorne einblasend, 92mm hinten ausblasend und 120mm oben hinten ausblasend; ursprünglich waren 3 120er mehr geplant, konnten aber wegen Platz Problemen nicht montiert werden, 1x Oberseite vorne (über Netzteil) 2x im Boden)
CPU Kühler wurde ein Noctua NH-D9L (mit 2tem Lüfer, ausgerichtet auf den oberen Lüfter (den 120er) damit Luft von der Graka Rückseite weg transportierend)
Auf die Graka wurde ein Arctic Accelero Extreme 4 angebracht. Aus Platz Problemen wurde die Original Backplate behalten und die Verschraubung musste modifiziert werden das es sonst mit dem CPU Kühler nicht gepasst hätte.
Netzteil liegt schon hier, wird das XFX XTS 460W (vollmodular, passiv)

Wie geschrieben, so richtig zufrieden bin ich aktuell noch nicht. Im Idle ist es aktuell (bis auf das Netzteil) von der Lautstärke und Temps ganz i.O.. Unter Last gehen die Temps jedoch durch die Decke. Ziemlich sicheres Indiz das der Airflow nicht funktioniert. Im Tischaufbau bleiben CPU und Graka um die 50-60°

Die Enermax haben im Freiluftversuch einen deutlichen Airflow. Sobald ich sie jedoch montiere kommt gefühlt fast gar nichts mehr durch das Gitter des Gehäuses.... Als würde der Luftstrom einen anderen Weg bevorzugen.....

Achja noch eine kurze Frage zu den Noiseblockern Lüftern diese gibt es ja in Ausführungen von 800-2400 U/min. Der Wert wird sich immer auf 12V beziehen nehme ich an?  Kann ich den 2400er dann soweit runter regeln wie den 800er? Die Anlauffrequenz müsste doch hauptsächlich vom Lager und den Haftreibungswert abhängen. Sprich in der Theorie müsste ich den 2400 doch auf einer genauso niedrigen Umdrehungsfrequenz wie den den 800er laufen lassen können (fein einstellbare Spannung vorausgesetzt) oder gibt es noch andere Faktoren die mit rein spielen?

edit: achso intressant auch. Der zweite 120er im Deckel bei dem Cougar QBX ließ sich im Prinzip nur ein 14mm dicker Lüfter verbauen, alles andere blockiert der Stecker vom Netzteil. Der 14mm Noctua hätte gepasst, erzeugt aber in der Lage sehr laute Lagerräusche. Ich vermute die Slim Lüfter vertragen keine Axiale Belastung. Somit ist der Montageplatz wohl leider nicht zu gebrauchen...


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Mich würde mal interessieren, wann endlich der Silent Wings 3 auf den Markt kommt :/


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Kannst Du ein Foto vom Innenleben machen, insbesondere von der Grafikkarte und deren Lüftern?
Eigentlich ein schönes Gehäuse: Cougar QBX, Mini-ITX in GehÃ¤use: PC-GehÃ¤use | heise online Preisvergleich (EU)

Porbier mal ein wenig herum, was passiert, wenn Du die Lüfter anders anschießt? Dein Problem ist, 
dass die sehr warme Luft aus der Grafikkarte die Hauptzuluft im Gehäuse ist. Eine mögliche, wenn 
auch nicht sicher funktionierende Lösung, wäre es, denLuftstrom umzudrehen.

Unten mit den beiden Grafikkarten Lüftern raus, mit allen drei anderen Lüftern rein. Bleibt die Frage,
was dann mit der Spannungsversorgung der Grafikkarte passiert, aber auch die hat den Vorteil, dass
kalte Luft über sie gezogen wird.


----------



## Cube (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*



Bl4cKH4wK schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren, wann endlich der Silent Wings 3 auf den Markt kommt :/




wird langsam Zeit wa


----------



## DerKabelbinder (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Kann man machen, muss aber nicht sein


Pff, dann hol ich aber auch aus... 



mastergilgalad schrieb:


> ich konnte jedoch immer dieses PWM klackern hören, bei sonst nicht nennenswerten Geräuschen.


Das muss _nicht zwingend_ mit dem Lüfter zusammenhängen, kann auch von der Steuerung ausgehen. 



mastergilgalad schrieb:


> Kennt jemand einen Test der insbesondere auf das Verhältnis Fördermenge/Lautstärke eingeht?


Insbesondere für 120mm würde ich diese Seite hier empfehlen:
103 12cm case fans review - Test results: best budget models | Hardware.Info United States

Einzelne Modelle kannst du auch tabellarisch nebeneinander stellen. Dabei aber darauf achten, dass hinter dem gesuchten Modell auch "getestet" steht, sonst vergleichst du nur Herstellerangaben miteinander 
My comparison tables | Hardware.Info United States
Die Lüfter findest du in der Liste übrigens unter "Case Fans".



mastergilgalad schrieb:


> Btw. falls sich jemand dafür interessiert.: Ich nutze die Grid+ V2 Lüftersteuerung. Seiner einer Woche ist die neue Version 3 der Software raus und bis jetzt gibts damit keine Probleme mehr. PWM Lüfter würde ich jedoch nicht damit ansteuern. Die vielen Berichte um plötzlich hochdrehende Lüfter konnte ich rekonstruieren. PWM Lüfter scheinen Probleme mit der Spannungssteuerung zu haben. Bei drehendem Lüfter Fällt das Signal scheinbar ab und der Lüfter meldet dem Programm 0 U/min. Das Programm reagiert und schraubt die Spannung hoch bis es wieder ein Signal vom Lüfter bekommt. Dann reguliert es wieder auf den eingestellten Zustand der Kurve bis das Signal plötzlich wieder abfällt. Das ganze passiert selten bis gar nicht wenn man den Lüfter nur in sehr hohen Spannungsbereichen reguliert (bei ca. über 50% eingestellter Lüftergeschwindigkeit).


Bei PWM wird doch mit vollen 12V moduliert, nur die jeweilige Pulsweite (also 12V-Phase) variiert.
Wenn du aufgrund solcher Fehler zu 3-Pin umrüsten möchtest, würde ich aber auf jeden Fall auf die vom Gerät vorgegebenen Mindestspannungen achten. Dementsprechend sollte man nämlich die maximale Drehzahl dimensionieren.
Das würde ich einfach mal mit einem beliebigen 3-Pin Lüfter ausprobieren, den du hinsichtlich Anlaufspannung schon kennst.
Ansonsten einfach grob schätzen, wie viel U/min du real wirklich benötigst...

Und da wären wir dann wieder bei einem schwierigen Thema, denn kleinere Lüfter mit 80mm oder 92mm befördern naturgemäß weniger Luft, haben im Vergleich also wieder höhere Drehzahlen nötig.
Wenn es wirklich leise werden soll, dann würde ich unterhalb der 120mm auf jeden Fall zu Noctua raten. Manche schwören zwar auf die Lager von NB - persönlich habe ich mit denen allerdings eher gemischte Erfahrungen gemacht.

Mit dem Wechsel auf ein kleineres Gehäuse hast du dir hinsichtlich Lautstärke leider alles andere als einen Gefallen getan.
Da wäre ich lieber beim Cooltek geblieben und hätte dieses weiter optimiert. Könnte mir auch vorstellen, dass die alte DirectCU unter Last noch relativ warm/laut wird. Da lässt sich sicherlich auch noch was machen; z.B. die WLP erneuern oder vielleicht gleich die Lüfter austauschen.



mastergilgalad schrieb:


> Achja noch eine kurze Frage zu den Noiseblockern Lüftern diese gibt es  ja in Ausführungen von 800-2400 U/min. Der Wert wird sich immer auf 12V  beziehen nehme ich an?  Kann ich den 2400er dann soweit runter regeln  wie den 800er? Die Anlauffrequenz müsste doch hauptsächlich vom Lager  und den Haftreibungswert abhängen. Sprich in der Theorie müsste ich den  2400 doch auf einer genauso niedrigen Umdrehungsfrequenz wie den den  800er laufen lassen können (fein einstellbare Spannung vorausgesetzt)  oder gibt es noch andere Faktoren die mit rein spielen?


Die angegebene Maximaldrehzahl orientiert sich immer an 12V, richtig. Die Anlaufdrehzahl hängt von einer Vielzahl an Variablen ab; bspw. dem Gewicht des Rotors, dem verbauten Motor, der Anzahl der Spulen und der Ausbalancierung der Magneten sowie des Lagers ansich...
Möglichst niedrige Drehzahlen erreichst du normalerweise mit PWM, da dort eben volle 12V angelegt werden und der Lüfter prinzipiell nicht "abwürgen" kann.
[...]



mastergilgalad schrieb:


> edit: achso intressant auch. Der zweite 120er im Deckel bei dem Cougar  QBX ließ sich im Prinzip nur ein 14mm dicker Lüfter verbauen, alles  andere blockiert der Stecker vom Netzteil. Der 14mm Noctua hätte  gepasst, erzeugt aber in der Lage sehr laute Lagerräusche. Ich vermute  die Slim Lüfter vertragen keine Axiale Belastung. Somit ist der  Montageplatz wohl leider nicht zu gebrauchen...


Damit erhöhst du erneut den Schwierigkeitsgrad, denn es gibt keine wirklich leisen Slim-Lüfter. Und jeder weitere Lüfter, der bei diesem sowieso schon nicht all zu optimal belüfteten Gehäuse wegfällt, dürfte mit deutlichen Erhöhungen bei den Temperaturen einhergehen.



Cube schrieb:


> wird langsam Zeit wa
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Angeblich Frühjahr 2016 

Spätestens dann braucht man eigentlich auch keine PWM-Lüfter mehr. Dafür sorgt dann u.A. der "neue" 6-Pol Motor.


----------



## mastergilgalad (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Kannst Du ein Foto vom Innenleben machen, insbesondere von der Grafikkarte und deren Lüftern?


Das Foto reiche ich nach. Man muss ein wenig schrauben um ans Innenleben zu kommen. Wenn ich Netzteil einbaue muss ich ja eh ran. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Porbier mal ein wenig herum, was passiert, wenn Du die Lüfter anders anschießt? Dein Problem ist,
> dass die sehr warme Luft aus der Grafikkarte die Hauptzuluft im Gehäuse ist. Eine mögliche, wenn
> auch nicht sicher funktionierende Lösung, wäre es, denLuftstrom umzudrehen.


Jetzt wo du das schreibst hab ich gemerkt das ich zwei falsche Angaben gemacht habe. Das experimentieren habe ich bereits getan. Der vordere Lüfter ist inzwischen auch ausblasend. Sprich alle 3 Lüfter ausblasend, so habe ich das beste Ergebnis erreicht. Das Staubgitter im Boden habe ich auch entfernt. Die Graka Temperaturen werden kritischer wie die von der CPU. 
Deshalb hab ich auch den CPU Lüfter zur Graka gewand montiert. Rund um die Graka entsteht der Luftstau, ein leiser Radiallüfter wäre was feines.... 
Noch ein Fehler fällt mir auf. es gibt ja noch den 120mm Lüfter im Seitenteil. Dieser bläst praktisch auf den CPU Kühler und das MOBO. Das ist sogar der wohl wichtigste Lüfter, zu mindest für die CPU Temp. 
Somit bekommt die Graka von unten kalte Luft und die CPU vom Seitenteil (praktisch oben vom Mainboard aus betrachtet) Vermutlich reicht der 80er in der Front für die Graka Abluft nicht aus. Mit ein wenig Umbau bekäme ich evtl. noch einen 92er rein, ob der das Problem löst bezweifel ich mal. Mit den Originallüfter der Graka, welcher wesentlich kleiner ist wie der Arctic Accelero, waren die Temperaturen sogar noch schlechter. Hatte zuerst vermutet das der riesiege Accelero die Graka praktisch abschottet. Mit dem Original Asus Lüfter hatte ich sogar die beiden 120er im Boden eingebaut bekommen. Wurde aber ebenfalls nicht besser durch diese. Vor allem da sie praktisch "auf" den beiden Asus Lüftern saßen. (vllt ein 5mm Spalt dazwischen)



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Unten mit den beiden Grafikkarten Lüftern raus, mit allen drei anderen Lüftern rein. Bleibt die Frage,
> was dann mit der Spannungsversorgung der Grafikkarte passiert, aber auch die hat den Vorteil, dass
> kalte Luft über sie gezogen wird.


Das habe ich noch nicht probiert. wüsste auch nicht wie ich das bei den engen Platz Verhältnissen bewerkstelligen sollte. Die Lüfter vom Accellero lassen sich nicht ohne weiteres umdrehen. Oder wie soll ich sie sinvollerweise zum "in die andere Richtung" blasen bewegen? Evtl die Original Lüfter abbauen und stattdessen 2 x120er Lüfter im Boden ausblasend montieren und die Grafikkarte praktisch "passiv gekühlt" montieren. Das das am Ende wirklich effektiver sein wird kann ich mir jedoch nicht wirklich vorstellen, entgegen der allgemeinen Thermik und dann noch in den beschränkten Raum nach unten ausblasend. Vermute das würde die Situation noch verschlimmern, evtl teste ich es aber mal.



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Das muss _nicht zwingend_ mit dem Lüfter zusammenhängen, kann auch von der Steuerung ausgehen.


In dem Fall waren es ziemlich sicher die Lüfter, oder es war durch die Mobo Steuerung in die Lüfter induziert. Auf jedenfall trat das Geräusch unmittelbar bei den Lüftern auf. Ich kenne leider keine einbaubare 4 Pin Lüftersteuerung welche dann per Software regulierbar ist. Ein neues Mainboard wäre eine Möglichkeit, wenn es dann immer noch da ist ärgert man sich doppelt drüber 




DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Insbesondere für 120mm würde ich diese Seite hier empfehlen:
> 103 12cm case fans review - Test results: best budget models | Hardware.Info United States


Sehr coole Seite vielen Dank. Da sieht man direkt das die Enermax nicht so berauschend abschneiden, extrem gravierend ist es jedoch nicht. Wie das ganze mit verschieden starken Strömungswiderständen aussieht habe die soweit ich erkennen kann jedoch auch nicht Untersucht. Ich vermute ja das die Enermax darin kein so tolles verhalten haben.




DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Bei PWM wird doch mit vollen 12V moduliert, nur die jeweilige Pulsweite (also 12V-Phase) variiert.
> Wenn du aufgrund solcher Fehler zu 3-Pin umrüsten möchtest, [...]


Der einzige Umrüstgrund waren die für mich störenden PWM Geräusche. 
Minimal beeinflusst hat der günstigere Preis und die bessere Einstellbarkeit mittels Software die Entscheidung. Dieses Grid+ V2 finde ich schon genial, jeden Lüfter einzeln Steuern können und Kurven etc dafür zu erstellen macht schon Laune (+ OSD in Spielen mit Lüftergeschwindigkeiten, Temps usw, danach habe ich lange gesucht, suche sowas noch als praktisch Minianwendung für den Windows Desktop)




DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Und da wären wir dann wieder bei einem schwierigen Thema, denn kleinere Lüfter mit 80mm oder 92mm befördern naturgemäß weniger Luft, haben im Vergleich also wieder höhere Drehzahlen nötig.[...]
> Mit dem Wechsel auf ein kleineres Gehäuse hast du dir hinsichtlich Lautstärke leider alles andere als einen Gefallen getan.
> Da wäre ich lieber beim Cooltek geblieben und hätte dieses weiter optimiert. Könnte mir auch vorstellen, dass die alte DirectCU unter Last noch relativ warm/laut wird. Da lässt sich sicherlich auch noch was machen; z.B. die WLP erneuern oder vielleicht gleich die Lüfter austauschen.


Ja das hatte ich ja auch schon geschrieben, also das ich mir bewusst war das die Kühlleistung nicht vergleichbar sein würde. Ich dachte nur nicht, dass es aufgrund der gefühlt sehr hohen Reserven und einer nicht wirklich hitzigen Hardware, direkt zum Kollaps kommen würde. Ich habe nach einen schmalen Gehäuse gesucht das dennoch gute Kühlungsmöglichkeiten bietet. Wären 3x120mm Lüfter mehr, wie geplant, auch montierbar gewesen hätte es vermutlich auch nicht solche Auswirkungen gehabt...
Ein anderer Grund zum Wechseln war das man in dem Cooltek W1 dern Grafikkartenlüfter nicht tauschen konnte. Die Grafikkarte sitzt dort direkt an der Gehäusewand und saugt sich Ihre Frischluft. Selbst für neue Lüfter ist da kein Platz (vielleicht wieder die 14mm kumpels, die ja auch wieder Probleme machen) Das Antec erlaubt trotz geringerem Raum hier größere Lüfter. Insgesamt finde ich die Platzausnutzung hier wesentlich besser. Im Cooltek war ein komplett leerer Festplattenkäfig welcher vernietet ist (habe nur SSDs im Einsatz) und unten im Netzteil Fach konnten sich die Kabel austoben... Viel Platz verschwendet
Hab nebenbei noch einen Cooltek Coolcube mit i5 4460 und R9 270x am laufen welcher traumhafte Temps von unter 60 Grad in vollast für CPU und Graka fährt. Dieser hat nochmal sicher 30% weniger Platz zu Verfügung und einzig 4x40mm Lüfter montiert, ist mir ehrlich gesagt ein Rätsel wie er damit fertig wird, gut etwas lauter ist er schon, aber nicht wie mein altes System vor dem Umbau....



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Die angegebene Maximaldrehzahl orientiert sich immer an 12V, richtig. Die Anlaufdrehzahl hängt von einer Vielzahl an Variablen ab; bspw. dem Gewicht des Rotors, dem verbauten Motor, der Anzahl der Spulen und der Ausbalancierung der Magneten sowie des Lagers ansich...
> Möglichst niedrige Drehzahlen erreichst du normalerweise mit PWM, da dort eben volle 12V angelegt werden und der Lüfter prinzipiell nicht "abwürgen" kann.
> [...]


Die Anlaufdrehzahl ist mir eigentlich (fast) egal. Die Grid+ Lüftersteuerung lässt die Lüfter beim Booten kurz voll hochdrehen um sie dann schnell auf den eingestellten Wert runter zu fahren (welchen ich vorher eben manuell ermittelt hat, bei dem diese stabil laufen ohne zu stoppen). Ein komplette abschalten im Betrieb erachte ich (inzwischen) für unnötig. Zum ersten hat man dann gar keinen Airflow mehr, dazu kommen meist irgendwelche lauteren Geräusche beim anlaufen (Anlaufspannung höher wie niedrigste Betriebsspannung, oder andere Faktoren) Dazu kommt das die Lüfter im langsamen Betrieb leiser sind wie manche Elektronikgeräusche die von Grafikkarte oder Netzteil ausgehen (Kopf ans Gehäuse(Komponenten gehalten)




DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Damit erhöhst du erneut den Schwierigkeitsgrad, denn es gibt keine wirklich leisen Slim-Lüfter. Und jeder weitere Lüfter, der bei diesem sowieso schon nicht all zu optimal belüfteten Gehäuse wegfällt, dürfte mit deutlichen Erhöhungen bei den Temperaturen einhergehen.


Das netzteil holte sich seine Frischluft ja praktisch von der anderen Gehäuse Seite (Rückseite Mobo) und blockiert fast vollständig den Lüftungsweg wo dieser Lüfter montiert wäre. Solange das Netzteil damit klar kommt ist der Effekt auf das restliche Gehäuse vermutlich äußerst gering. Interessant wäre es gewesen das Netzteil umzudrehen und praktisch Luft aus dem Gehäuse inneren anzusaugen.  Wobei das bei dem zukünftigen passiven Netzteil ad absurdum wäre. Eigentlich wollte ich auch gar keines. Konnte nur kein einziges vernünftiges aktives Netzteil mit 140mm Länge finden... lustigerweise habe ich praktisch schon alle sinnvollen Zuhause. Mein 7 Jahre altes Corsair HX520 empfinde ich persönlich noch als das bessere Netzteil, das Antec ist grauenvoll... weiß nicht wieso das so gelobt wird und Corsair immer schlecht geredet wird, an der Lautstärke liegt es sicherlich nicht....


Zum Schluss noch. Ich habe hier aktuell noch Flüssiges Metall als zukünftige Wärmeleitpaste rumliegen. Überlege nur ob es überhaupt sinnvoll ist es anzuwenden wenn die Komponenten eh häufig getauscht werden. Ich kann z.B. nichts ausbauen bevor ich nicht den CPU Kühler entfernt habe. Dieser schließt die Graka im Gehäuse ein. Muss ich dann jedesmal die CPU wieder abschleifen wenn ich das Flüssigmetall anwenden? Dazu kommt sicher die Gefahr eines Hardwareschadens aufgrund von Spritzern... gerade bei der Graka habe ich da ein wenig Angst....


----------



## DerKabelbinder (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*



mastergilgalad schrieb:


> Wie das ganze mit verschieden starken Strömungswiderständen aussieht habe die soweit ich erkennen kann jedoch auch nicht Untersucht.


Das wir allgemein ja mit den Nenner "Luftdruck" zusammengefasst. Gibt da jedenfalls immer Messungen auf Radiatoren, die das einigermaßen repräsentieren sollen. Finden sich ebenfalls ganz untern in der Liste bei den Testergebnissen von 2015.




mastergilgalad schrieb:


> Der einzige Umrüstgrund waren die für mich störenden PWM Geräusche.
> Minimal beeinflusst hat der günstigere Preis und die bessere Einstellbarkeit mittels Software die Entscheidung. Dieses Grid+ V2 finde ich schon genial, jeden Lüfter einzeln Steuern können und Kurven etc dafür zu erstellen macht schon Laune (+ OSD in Spielen mit Lüftergeschwindigkeiten, Temps usw, danach habe ich lange gesucht, suche sowas noch als praktisch Minianwendung für den Windows Desktop)


Wie gesagt, solche Störgeräusche können auch durch den Controller "eingestreut" werden. Wenn der Lüfter nicht besonders hochwertig ist, kann so etwas natürlich begünstigt werden.



mastergilgalad schrieb:


> Die Anlaufdrehzahl ist mir eigentlich (fast) egal. Die Grid+ Lüftersteuerung lässt die Lüfter beim Booten kurz voll hochdrehen um sie dann schnell auf den eingestellten Wert runter zu fahren (welchen ich vorher eben manuell ermittelt hat, bei dem diese stabil laufen ohne zu stoppen). Ein komplette abschalten im Betrieb erachte ich (inzwischen) für unnötig. Zum ersten hat man dann gar keinen Airflow mehr, dazu kommen meist irgendwelche lauteren Geräusche beim anlaufen (Anlaufspannung höher wie niedrigste Betriebsspannung, oder andere Faktoren) Dazu kommt das die Lüfter im langsamen Betrieb leiser sind wie manche Elektronikgeräusche die von Grafikkarte oder Netzteil ausgehen (Kopf ans Gehäuse(Komponenten gehalten)


In diesem Fall meine ich natürlich die Mindestspannung, die die Grid ausgibt. Konnte da bisher noch nichts Weiteres zu finden. Je nach dem, was für Lüfter du dann nimmst (die 92mm bzw. 80mm kommen ja gerne mal mit 2000+ U/Min daher) wirds im Idle dann vielleicht lauter, als nötig nötig.



mastergilgalad schrieb:


> Zum Schluss noch. Ich habe hier aktuell noch Flüssiges Metall als zukünftige Wärmeleitpaste rumliegen. Überlege nur ob es überhaupt sinnvoll ist es anzuwenden wenn die Komponenten eh häufig getauscht werden. Ich kann z.B. nichts ausbauen bevor ich nicht den CPU Kühler entfernt habe. Dieser schließt die Graka im Gehäuse ein. Muss ich dann jedesmal die CPU wieder abschleifen wenn ich das Flüssigmetall anwenden? Dazu kommt sicher die Gefahr eines Hardwareschadens aufgrund von Spritzern... gerade bei der Graka habe ich da ein wenig Angst....


Wenn du häufig dran Rumschraubst (das ist nunmal leider die Pain an ITX ^^), dann würde ich lieber irgendeine Ein-Weg-Paste nehmen 
Zumindest fürs erste. Für zukünftig würde ich mir vielleicht ne GC Extreme oder Kryonaut zulegen.
Bei LM hast du auf Dauer das Problem, dass die Paste mit Heatspreadern leicht legiert. Lässt sich mit entsprechender Ausrüstung zwar realtiv einfach wegschleifen und polieren, ist aber dennoch ein Manko, das nicht unerwähnt bleiben sollte. Ebenso ist die Kurzschlussgefahr natürlich ein weiteres Risiko, das man mit einkalkulieren muss.


*Zum Rest:*
Bei ITX kann ich dir nur raten, mit Geduld vorzugehen und so viele Konfigurationen wie möglich auszuprobieren.
Kenne das selbst von meinem ehemaligen Raijintek Metis Raidmax Atomic, bei dem die Graka ständig zu heiß wurde und ich auch keinerlei Möglichkeit hatte, die Wärme konstant abzuführen.
Bin aufgrund der hohen Temperaturen dann irgendwann dazu übergegangen, Löcher zu bohren, bis mir das Case dann auch optisch irgendwann nicht mehr gefallen hat 

Bei sehr kleinen Gehäusen gibt es imho keine Faustregeln, wie man die Belüftung am besten auslegt.
Das hängt stark von der jeweiligen Hardware und natürlich insbesondere vom Design des Gehäuses ab (welches bei ITX leider eher selten zuende gedacht wird).

Acha:
Am meisten hat bei mir übrigens mit Abstand das Undervolten gebracht. Selbst durch einen größeren Kühler (Scythe Ashura auf TC14PE - frag mich nicht, wie ich den da rein bekommen habe...) war kein großer Mehrwert zu erkennen. Die Temps stehen und fallen in solchen Szenarien leider immer mit dem verfügbaren Volumen. Wenn das Gehäuse sehr klein ist, dann hilft meist nur eine Wakü, um immerhin etwas an Raum für die Zirkulation zurückgewinnen.


----------



## mastergilgalad (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Das wir allgemein ja mit den Nenner "Luftdruck" zusammengefasst. Gibt da jedenfalls immer Messungen auf Radiatoren, die das einigermaßen repräsentieren sollen. Finden sich ebenfalls ganz untern in der Liste bei den Testergebnissen von 2015.


Danke soweit bin ich noch nicht vorgedrungen. Werde die Seiten gleich mal in Ruhe durchlesen.



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, solche Störgeräusche können auch durch den Controller "eingestreut" werden. Wenn der Lüfter nicht besonders hochwertig ist, kann so etwas natürlich begünstigt werden.


Ja wie vermutlich bei aller Elektronik heutzutage. Wobei es irgendwie ja auch keine wirklich leisen Grafikkarten mehr gibt, die Elektronik Geräusche nehmen immer weiter zu (gefühlt). Gleiche gilt hier sicher für die Lüfter. Aber da 3 PIN Lüfter das Problem nicht haben erschien es mir als einfachere Lösung als eine kompatible Konfiguration zu finden oder bei der geplanten Menge an Lüftern (5x 120 + 92 +80) auf sehr teure PWM Lüfter zu setzen. Wären hier ja schnell 150€ für ein paar Lüfter gewesen...



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> In diesem Fall meine ich natürlich die Mindestspannung, die die Grid ausgibt. Konnte da bisher noch nichts Weiteres zu finden. Je nach dem, was für Lüfter du dann nimmst (die 92mm bzw. 80mm kommen ja gerne mal mit 2000+ U/Min daher) wirds im Idle dann vielleicht lauter, als nötig nötig.


Die Mindestspannung habe ich noch nicht gemessen, könnte ich mal tun. Allerdings hatte ich landläufig schon gelesen, dass man die Lüfterkurven immer nur auf Minimum 20% Einstellen könnte (für was auch immer das an Spannung gestanden hätte?) Inzwischen geht es jedoch sogar sie auf 0% zu stellen. Alle bisher angeschlossenen Lüfter (Enermax, Noctua) halten dann auch an. Die Enermax brauchen soweit ich weiß 3,5V oder so zum anlaufen. zum halten also vermutlich etwas weniger 2,8 oder so würde ich schätzen. Grid+ kann also eine niedrigere Spannung ausgeben. Obs bei 0% auch wirklich 0V sind weiß ich nicht. stehende Lüfter werden auch nicht wirklich warm, bilden ja eignetlich einen Kurzschluss nach meinem Verständnis.... ob es Ihnen auf Dauer Schaden würde kann ich nicht beurteilen, ich würde Tippen das die geringe Spannung und vermutlich auch nicht sonderlich hohe Stromstärke, da es zu keiner Erwärmung kommt auch keinen Schaden anrichtet....



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Wenn du häufig dran Rumschraubst (das ist nunmal leider die Pain an ITX ^^), dann würde ich lieber irgendeine Ein-Weg-Paste nehmen
> Zumindest fürs erste. Für zukünftig würde ich mir vielleicht ne GC Extreme oder Kryonaut zulegen.
> Bei LM hast du auf Dauer das Problem, dass die Paste mit Heatspreadern leicht legiert. Lässt sich mit entsprechender Ausrüstung zwar realtiv einfach wegschleifen und polieren, ist aber dennoch ein Manko, das nicht unerwähnt bleiben sollte. Ebenso ist die Kurzschlussgefahr natürlich ein weiteres Risiko, das man mit einkalkulieren muss.


Bis jetzt setze ich auf die Arctic bzw Noctua Paste. vielleicht teste ich wirklich erstmal eine bessere "normale" Paste. Vor dem Flüssigmetall hab ich irgendwie noch zuviel Respekt. Zu Mindest bis das Case auch mit normaler Paste mit vernünftigen Specs läuft. Dabei mal was ich als vernünftig bezeichne.
Bei Vollast z.B. Witcher 3 (lastet CPU und GPU bei den gewählten Einstellungen bei mir zu 90-99% aus) möchte ich die CPU Temperatur unter 60°C und die GPU Temperatur unter 70°C halten, dabei soll kein Lüfter im Gehäuse (CPU, Graka Gehäuselüfter) schneller wie 1300U/min machen.  Das ist so der Zustand den ich mir wünsche würde. Das lauteste würden dann vermutlich die Elektronikgeräusche von der Graka/Netzteil sein. Damit könnte/müsste ich leben....

Das Thema Wasserkühlung, dabei stört mich zumeist der Gedanke an die Pumpe. Luftkühlung im Idle mit 600 U/min empfinde ich als lautlos. Da ich schon immer Aquarien hatte waren Pumpen schon immer ein Störfaktor für mich. Im Schlafzimmer ein Aquarium und man hört auch die leiseste Pumpe noch, selbst am anderen Ende vom Raum. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das eine Pumpe wirklich lautlos sein kann....



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Am meisten hat bei mir übrigens mit Abstand das Undervolten gebracht. Selbst durch einen größeren Kühler (Scythe Ashura auf TC14PE - frag mich nicht, wie ich den da rein bekommen habe...) war kein großer Mehrwert zu erkennen. Die Temps stehen und fallen in solchen Szenarien leider immer mit dem verfügbaren Volumen. Wenn das Gehäuse sehr klein ist, dann hilft meist nur eine Wakü, um immerhin etwas an Raum für die Zirkulation zurückgewinnen.


Ja das undevolten half mir auch beim Cooltek Cube, leider kann ich die GTX970 per Software nicht mehr undervolten. Beim Prozessor geht es glaube ich nicht weil ich ja nicht die "k" version habe. Somit hat mich das leider nicht weiter gebracht.... Aber die Graka hat an sich ja schon eine Sehr niedrige Leistungsaufnahme glaube unter 150W unter Vollast


----------



## Palmdale (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Ganz klar Noctua! Meine drei die heute noch im Einsatz sind waren jeden teuren Euro wert. Einmal benötigte ich ein Nachrüstkit zum neuen Sockel des 3570k > nachgeliefert und das zweite Mal benötigte ich (da verschlampt ) die unterschiedlichen Spannungskabelchen zur Drehzahl-Regulierung > kostenfrei nachgesandt.

Das nenn ich Service! Bisher kenne ich nur Noctua und muss in der Branche nicht als Alleinstellungsmerkmal gelten, sprich andere Hersteller können auch guten Support bieten (und tun das hoffentlich auch), allerdings hatte bisher keinen Grund zu wechseln


----------



## SimonG (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Ich habe 3 von den NoiseBlocker BlackSilent XL2 verbaut und höre sie kaum. Über den Preis von 9 € pro Stück kann man nicht meckern. Besser ist die Noctua redux Serie, die kosten aber auch wieder ein paar Euros mehr. Die BlackSilent XL2 sind da - finde ich - ein guter Kompromiss. Wie bei vielen technischen Dingen sind die teuren Luxus-Modelle nicht so viel besser als die Mittelklasse wie der Preis hoch ist. (Ihr versteht, was ich meine )


----------



## Kotzi01 (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Ich würde mir ja mal wünschen das ein Hersteller mal gescheite 180x180x32mm Lüfter anbietet....

Quasi:

-LED Beleuchtung (ROT/BLAU/Dunkelbunt) was auch immer....
-Magnetgelagert oder Kugellager (bei der Lüftergröße echt sinnvoll!)
-Und PWM Steuerung mit drehzahlen bis ca. 1000RPM
-Farbe zumindestens kein weiß oder so! Einfach mal in Klar Glas Optik oder Schwarz... wer nur immer diese weißen Lüfter schön finden soll! der Silverstone SST-FM181 wäre ja perfekt... nur eben in Klar oder schwarz und dann noch mit LED Beleuchtung!


Also PCGH gebt da mal irgend wem eine Denkanstoß das wir sowas brauchen in der 180er Sparte!


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Die meisten Leser fragen mich eher nach leisen 180-mm-Modellen, was in dieser Größenklasse bei 1.000 U/min nicht mehr gegeben ist. Entsprechende Anregungen während meines Noiseblocker-Besuches blieben bislang aber auch ergebnislos.

Silverstone bietet neben den schnell drehenden, weißen FM181 mit Kugellager und LED-Vorbereitung im Rahmen auch noch die langsameren transparenten FN181 mit Gleitlager und LEDs sowie schwarze AP181 in verschiedenen Drehzahlen mit Gleitlager und ohne Rahmen ohne LED-Bohrungen (wäre bei schwarzen Lüfterblättern auch wenig sinnvoll). Alternativ von Phobya die G-Silent red in 32 mm Dicke mit LEDs, rot-transparenten Lüfterblättern und schwarzem Rahmen, aber ebenfalls maximal 700 U/min und mit Gleitlager. Empfehlenswerte 4-Pin-PWM-Lüfter kenne ich leider gar nicht.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: 6 Euro die Obergrenze bei Lüftern? Nach diesen Lüftern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Die meisten großformatigen Modelle sind wohl einfach noch zu träge und auch nicht wertig genug verarbeitet, um mit den besseren 140ern mithalten zu können.
Wie knifflig solch ein Design sein kann, sieht man z.B. an den unzähligen Prototypen, die Noctua hin und wieder mal auf der Computex (auch im Jahre 2016) vorstellt.

Bei 180mm würde ich derzeit in der Tat noch am ehesten auf Silverstone setzen.
Wobei auch da erwähnt sein sollte, dass man hinsichtlich der Effizienz (Leistung <-> Lautstärke) mit einigen 140mm womöglich besser wegkommt. Zumal die "besseren" Silverstones ja auch nicht gerade günstig sind.
Selbst die besseren 200mm (BitFenix Spectre oder Phanteks F200SP) rentieren sich in meinen Augen (noch) nicht wirklich. Die Naben sind einfach zu groß und die Rotoren zu schwer, sodass immernoch zu viel Potenzial seitens Leistung und Lautstärke verspielt wird.


----------

